# Official NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn II Discussion Thread



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Quite the card. I'm pumped. :grapes


----------



## RiverFenix

*Ember Moon vs Billee Kay*
Really the only no-brainer on the card. Ember is debuting and is going to be made to look like a million bucks. I am interested in her character though, as her vignettes seem to make her more mysterious/enigmatic whereas she never portrayed that type of character, and hasn't seemingly tried anything out on the house show circuit either. Hopefully she nals the O-Face clean (now called Eclipse or Moon Shot) and Kay sells it well, as that move will pop the hell out of the crowd.

*Bobby Roode vs Cien Almas*
I think Roode should win here. Almas has flopped a bit to be honest and might need a bit of a reboot. I guess it also depends on how long wwe plans on having Roode in NXT.

*Austin Aries vs No Way Jose*
Could go either way, but I think NWJ wins here, causing Aries to go more on tilt. This feud should continue, and the easiest way to do that is with an Jose win. It helps establish the character as a threat and not just comedy - and ultimately that is what Aries is in NXT for. Aries can win the next encounter and Jose wins the eventual rubber match. I'd look to maybe building a faction around Aries as it's leader - Aries could help put over rookies paired with him as well. Put a tag team with him and maybe somebody like Riddick Moss as the cocky youngster.

*The Revival vs Gargano/Ciampa*
I think we get a title change here. The Revival are great in their roles, but I also think the titles were only put back on them because AA was getting the call-up. Rumors have Gargano and Ciampa getting a team name soon as well - maybe debut it here. The Revival can move on to undercard tag feud to help establish new teams, while Gargano and Ciampa likely will be facing the wrath of The Authors of Pain in a program. I could even see AoP laying out Johnny and Tomasso post-match title celebration.

*Asuka vs Bayley*
Asuka probably retains here. They already went the pass out to pain route, so it probably means she's losing by pinfall this time around if she loses. Asuka should really heel up here, and be put over as a dominator - I think the booking messed up with the Dallas match in that they wanted to keep both as faces coming out and the finish fell flat and fans sort of turned on Asuka because she beat the ultimate underdog face. If Asuka is going to win again - have her go full bore heel. I'd love to see her keep her mask on until she's face to face with Bayley and then remove it to reveal the zombie paint. Have Asuka wreck Bayley to start, but plucky underdog won't stay down. After a bit of a hope spot comeback, Asuka takes over again and murks her. Bayley will have to "start over" on the main roster anyways, so such a loss doesn't hurt her as much as it mints Asuka as a badass. Next big money feud is Asuka vs Ember Moon - both come out of Take Over looking strong and on a collision course.
*
Samoa Joe vs Nakamura*
No losers in this match - winner is champ, loser moves up to main roster as next Paul Heyman Guy? Heyman has been linked to being interested in both Joe or Nak to corner while Brock takes his time off as a part timer. Joe has been great with the title, he just has that aura about him that gives legitimacy to the title when he carries it. But I can't see wwe jobbing Nak out here - if they plan on keeping him in NXT for awhile yet, might as well put the title on him and keep him undefeated. Even if Joe stays in NXT as well to continue this program, he's lost before and no big deal. There could be concern that Nak can't sell title feuds as he can't speak English all that well, but as long as the opponent can carry the bulk of the mic work in the feud, Nak has the charisma to pull folks in regardless. Maybe do Nak vs Roode next - with Joe being side tracked with Itami, who outs Joe as his attacker who shelved him over a year.


----------



## TD Stinger

Was wondering when someone would make this thread.

All 3 title matches have the chance to be the best match on the show. Throw in the in ring debuts of Bobby Roode and Ember Moon and nice mid card rivalry with Aries and Jose, Looks like a great card.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Looking forward to this event, especially the match up involving Bobby Roode.


----------



## Asuka842

Great card overall. For the first time in awhile, both the NXT and main roster PPV cards look really solid overall. As for thoughts/predictions:

-Ember Moon wins, this is obvious. They've been hyping her up, and she's Booker T's student. She's going to be made to look REALLY good.

-Bobby Roode should win (and I think that he will personally).

-I would like to see The Revival drop the Tag Team belts. Not because I dislike them, but because they could then be called up to the main roster (on SD hopefully).

-No Way Jose vs. Austin Aries-Hmm this is a tossup imo. But I guess that I think it more likely that NWJ wins.

-Asuka should retain after another hard-fought match. Then you can play it as "Bayley has nothing really left to prove/accomplish in NXT and can move up and test herself on the main roster." Maybe make it a little storyline about both Foley and DB being impressed by her a Battleground and are now both vying to get her own their brand. Meanwhile, Asuka continues to be the "dominant monster," and then you can build up one of the other women (most likely Ember Moon imo) as the one that can potentially maybe finally dethrone her in the future.

Joe vs. Nakamura-This one could also go either way. But I guess that I think that Nakamura is more likely to win (but I'm not at all sure about that). I feel like whomever loses this match has a pretty good shot at also being called up to the main roster in the near future. And both Joe and Nakamura are more than ready for that I think.

So I've got:

-Ember Moon def. Billie Kay.

-Bobby Roode def. Andrade "Cien" Almas.

-No Way Jose def. Austin Aries.

-Gargano and Ciampa def. The Revival to win the NXT Tag Team Titles.

-Asuka def. Bayley to retain the NXT Women's Title.

-Shinsuke Nakamura def. Samoa Joe to win the NXT Title.


----------



## JDP2016

Why are we only getting an outline of who we already know is Ember Moon?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Really looking forward to this. The 3 title matches should be fantastic, Roode's debut will be... well... GLORIOUS, and i'm looking forward to seeing Ember in action too. Can't say i'm anticipating much out of the Aries/Jose match but we'll see how it goes. 

I'm actually pretty confident this weekend in WWE will be awesome, for once.


----------



## BehindYou

I wonder what Roode will use as his finisher?

I'm not a fan of The Roode Bomb but the Perfectplex is sweet and suits him.

If it's a powerbomb it should be called The Glorious Bomb. Glorious Defender sounds like a submission to me.


----------



## maxninepower

BehindYou said:


> I wonder what Roode will use as his finisher?
> 
> I'm not a fan of The Roode Bomb but the Perfectplex is sweet and suits him.
> 
> If it's a powerbomb it should be called The Glorious Bomb. Glorious Defender sounds like a submission to me.


What about Pedigree..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

With the Olympics going on, I forgot this was happening this weekend. Should be a strong show.


----------



## BehindYou

This should run straight into UFC for me :mark:


----------



## just1988

*I've drifted away from NXT since going Mania weekend, having been there last year in Brooklyn I'm regretting not taking the trip again this year! If you're going, have fun!

For those interested, check out my videos from Mania & Brooklyn last year below...*


----------



## Erik.

Didn't realise this was tomorrow - haven't been keeping up with NXT like I had been previously since most of my favourites from the show are now on the main roster, the likes of Banks, Corbin, American Alpha most recently and then previously with Zayn and Owens. I really like Samoa Joe's work and have been a big fan of him throughout his career and I just absolutely love the insane charisma that Nakamura has so that match really has me excited. The unorthodox style of Nakamura against the big brute, yet agile type in Samoa Joe means it can be a real NXT classic.

The women always kill it - so I expect to see yet another great match involving Asuka and involving Bayley. What I love most about the matches on NXT is that you can tell they really focus on a story telling aspect and I feel no group do that more than the women in the company, as shown in NXT for the past few years and I think that's great and shows the bright future of all the women in the WWE. I think a dominant Asuka win would be the best result, have Bayley with the comeback but then Asuka win to show she's the dominant female in the company. 

Tag Team match MAY just steal the show though - the NXT teams have given us some real great matches and some inventive spots too. I really like The Revival, I do feel they are a team that would get lost in the shuffle on the main roster (though deserve to be on the main roster), they are important to NXT and to putting over tag team talent in the ring, whether that's by making them look great in a loss (as shown with Enzo/Cass) or putting over great talent like American Alpha. 

Bobby Roode and his glorious debut is going to be.. well.. glorious. I look forward to it - I also look forward to seeing some Ember Moon, don't know too much about her but someone posted a video in this section before and she looked a real talent. Maybe she'll end up being the one to dethrone Asuka. I also hope Austin Aries wins. If he ends up losing, I hope it's because he's perhaps going to the main roster, he deserves to be on their, hopefully Smackdown.

I look forward to a good show. NXT always bring it.


----------



## validreasoning

Moon and roode will win but the former la sombra and billy Kay really need good performances here

Too early for revival to drop titles even though ciampa/gargano have been great last month both as a team and in the cwc

Aries/jose is toss up though a dirty win for Aries shouldn't harm Jose. I expect this feud to continue

Fascinating they are booking a redemption storyline with Bayley (and that usually means one thing in WWE) yet most see Bayley losing and moving up post Brooklyn

Nakamura should win but again its not that straightforward especially compared to last years Brooklyn mainevent which was obvious who was winning.

This is joes fourth major show in a row to headline as a singles wrestler since last December..a guy that was doing nothing for years prior to that


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766741826099437569


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe it's just the shirt, but Joe looks like he's dropping a lot of weight -


----------



## Crasp

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766741826099437569


Careful Trips, the last guy to do a facebook interview with Cathy Kelly got fired!


----------



## Eraserhead86

I can't believe the epic crash in ticket prices for this. What happened? I'm definitely wishing I had waited to get mine now and I got them off of ticketmaster at a reasonable price!

Oh well, good for people who waited (and I still more than make up for it on what I saved on Summerslam tickets).


----------



## jacobrgroman

*samoa joe* over shinsuke nakamura
*asuka* over bayley
*the revival* over gargano and ciampa
*no way jose* over austin aries (via dq)
*bobby roode* over andrade almas
*ember moon* over billie kay


----------



## Dibil13

This is going to be a great show. I just hope they don't do the moronic thing and have Bayley win. The way they're booking it makes me paranoid.


----------



## Eraserhead86

jacobrgroman said:


> *samoa joe* over shinsuke nakamura
> *asuka* over bayley
> *the revival* over gargano and ciampa
> *no way jose* over austin aries (via dq)
> *bobby roode* over andrade almas
> *ember moon* over billie kay


I'd be surprised if at least one title doesn't change hands.


----------



## Crasp

Ember beats Billie Kay
No Way beats Aries, although I think Aries needs the win.
Glorious Bombers beat The Revival (who then go to Smackdown)
Roode beats Almas via heel tricks

Asuka beats Bayley, although I could just as easily see it going the other way. I'm just hoping it doesn't. I'd have Asuka retain by possibly nefarious means.

Nakamura beats Joe, via Joe's uncontrollable anger getting the better of him. Whether this leads to Nak taking advanage of a Joe who isn't thinking clearly, thus winnign the title, or whether Joe's rage gets him DQ'd (to retain), I'm not sure, but given the event, I'd assume nak get's the belt.


----------



## Conor?

Not really looking forward to this. Card is dire.


----------



## Conor?

I guess Booby Roode and Ebony Moon's debut is exciting.


----------



## ellthom

Kind of interested to see where they take these matches, as story wise hardly any of these have seen much build, outside of Bayley/Asuka and Joe/Nakamura. 

I am sure the matches will be fine, but there has been little character development in NxT this year since the NxT drought. That kind of worries me a bit. since Dusty died NxT has slowly been making me loose focus. Roode, Aries, Joe and Young need to be on the main roster, I am still annoyed these are even on a "developmental show".


----------



## Mainboy

Not watching this live as i have a pal's birthday night out. 

Will watch it in the morning. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## maxninepower

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766890491052908544
Hmmm.. Holy shit! He's here!


----------



## RiverFenix

maxninepower said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766890491052908544
> Hmmm.. Holy shit! He's here!


FWIW, the next round of the CWC will be taped on Thursday. He`ll face Brian Kendrick in the Quarter Finals that night.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm looking forward to this way more than Summerslam. Can't wait for Bobby Roode and Ember Moon's debuts, Revival vs Gargano and Ciampa should be great, Asuka vs Bayley should be really good, just hope they have Asuka retain so Bayley can go to the fucking main roster already. Joe vs Nakamura, this match has the potential to be MOTY, so fucking hyped for this match.

My biggest concern for this show is Bayley might win the title back. I have a bad feeling Triple H will have her win it back just to keep her in NXT longer because they're not enough starpower in the division yet. I think its pathetic to keep a talent in developmental longer than they need to be just to make the developmental show better.


----------



## J-B

Would be a total travesty if Almas beat Roode, he's been the definition of vanilla since his debut. Sort of forgot that Takeover & Summerslam were tonight and tomorrow but looking at the TO card I'm actually pretty excited for it now.


----------



## The Nuke

I think Almas problem is simply the gimmick, and not letting him have his mask. Sombra was one of the top CMLL guys, and now he's a what, male stripper?

It was so underwhelming to see him come out like that at the last Takeover.


----------



## Vic Capri

Your matches for TNA Takeover Brooklyn tonight:























































- Vic


----------



## Crasp

SAMCRO said:


> I'm looking forward to this way more than Summerslam. Can't wait for Bobby Roode and Ember Moon's debuts, Revival vs Gargano and Ciampa should be great, Asuka vs Bayley should be really good, just hope they have Asuka retain so Bayley can go to the fucking main roster already. Joe vs Nakamura, this match has the potential to be MOTY, so fucking hyped for this match.
> 
> My biggest concern for this show is Bayley might win the title back. I have a bad feeling Triple H will have her win it back just to keep her in NXT longer because they're not enough starpower in the division yet. I think its pathetic to keep a talent in developmental longer than they need to be just to make the developmental show better.


With the match that was on NXT on wednesday, and Billie/Ember tonight, Bayey's "test run" at Battleground, and even the 24 special on the women we just had, I'd be VERY surprised to see Bayley remain in NXT. 

That's not to say she might not win: WWE might want to debut her while she's NXT Womens Champ as they did for Paige & Sasha. They might just have her win at Brooklyn, only to have her lose the belt or relinquish it next time she's on NXT. There's a few directions they could take.

I'd still like to see Asuka retain, and turn heel simultaniously, but I'm also pretty sure that whatever happens tonight, Bayley will be on the main roster pretty soon.


----------



## Erik.

In an ideal world - we'd see two stables start this weekend and with a bang too. 

Ciampa & Gargano take the belts off The Revival and Roode wins his first big match, all three celebrate as a top heel stable as Roode sets his sights on Nakamura who wins the title tonight and then Samoa Joe moves up to the main roster, move on to the next chapter. Whilst Balor wins the title at Summerslam and The Club win the Tag Titles and then boom, start a 'New Era' off with a bang.

Unfortunately, we'll get The Revival retain the belts, Roode will win but then continue to probably feud with mid card guys in NXT for a while longer and Joe retains the belt from Nakamura.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone know what Bobby Roode's been using as a finisher at live events? I'd imagine he'd have to get a new finisher, with the Roode Bomb being so similar to the AA and so many using the Crossface.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know what Bobby Roode's been using as a finisher at live events? I'd imagine he'd have to get a new finisher, with the Roode Bomb being so similar to the AA and so many using the Crossface.


Maybe he'll use Pay Off?


----------



## NastyYaffa

So fucking hyped for Joe/Nakamura :mark: A legit dream match, has total MOTYC potential


----------



## Alright_Mate

NXT weekly shows haven't been worth watching for a while, Takeover events always deliver though.

Ember Moon will definitely go over Billie Kay, that's the only certain result on the card. Nice to see Billie Kay get a chance though, she'll be a big player in the division sooner rather than later.

Aries vs No Way Jose and Roode vs Almas both could go either way. Aries lost to Nakamura, I don't think he can afford to lose again to a relative newbie, it will be another backward step for him. No Way Jose going over Aries would do wonders for him, they'd be a good pop from the crowd as well if he wins. As for Roode vs Almas I honestly think Almas needs this win more, Roode losing wouldn't do no harm but then again NXT like to give debutantes a victory.

The Revival vs Ciampa & Gargano could be a hell of a match, not surprised people are calling this match a potential show stealer. Think this match will go a bit like The Revival vs American Alpha matches, full of action, Ciampa & Gargano come very close to victory, but The Revival manage to pull it out the bag. The Revival are still needed in NXT, I can see Ciampa & Gargano taking the titles at a later date.

Asuka to beat Bayley I think, time for Bayley to move up to the main roster, time for NXT to move on and make more women stars. Roster of course not as strong as before but they have to start somewhere, Asuka & Ember Moon can lead the division, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce & Nikki Storm can bring something as potential main eventers. Daria, Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose to take the spots of Bliss, Carmella & Jax.

Nakamura vs Samoa Joe could end up being a MOTY candidate, I bloody hope Nakamura sells better in this match though, if not then it will spoil things. I'll go with Nakamura taking the title as well, Samoa Joe to move up to the main roster on Monday or Tuesday night, ideally with Del Rio suspended and Smackdown lacking midcarders, Samoa Joe is needed.


----------



## Knocks

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know what Bobby Roode's been using as a finisher at live events? I'd imagine he'd have to get a new finisher, with the Roode Bomb being so similar to the AA and so many using the Crossface.


FWIW, he beat No Way Jose with the Double R spinebuster on the show I went to on the UK tour. That was in June though, pre-Glorious theme.

So hyped for this. Could be #BetterThanBrooklyn.


----------



## Erik.

Looks like Lee England Jr is going to be at the show - wonder what they have in store.


----------



## Crasp

Erik. said:


> In an ideal world - we'd see two stables start this weekend and with a bang too.
> 
> Ciampa & Gargano take the belts off The Revival and Roode wins his first big match, all three celebrate as a top heel stable as Roode sets his sights on Nakamura who wins the title tonight and then Samoa Joe moves up to the main roster, move on to the next chapter. Whilst Balor wins the title at Summerslam and The Club win the Tag Titles and then boom, start a 'New Era' off with a bang.
> 
> Unfortunately, we'll get The Revival retain the belts, Roode will win but then continue to probably feud with mid card guys in NXT for a while longer and Joe retains the belt from Nakamura.


Turning Johnny & Tommaso on a night where they're challenging arguably NXT's current top heel team, at a point in time where their #gloriousbomb stuff has got them very over, to team with Bobby, who despite being heel is still getting face reactions everywhere, doesn't seem like it'd work. Especially when NXT is short on face teams now. I think the only other face team they have right now is TM-61? 

Not that I don't like the idea of the stable. I just think it'd make a better face/tweener stable right now. What might work better is Gargano & Ciampa thinking they're all buddy buddy with Roode now, only for him to solidify his heelness by joining forces with The Revival instead of them. Could add a 6th man into the story to help Ciampa/Gargano, and lead towards another angle with other face/heels turns down the road once the NXT landscape is different.



Erik. said:


> Looks like Lee England Jr is going to be at the show - wonder what they have in store.


Nak entrance?


----------



## Erik.

Crasp said:


> Turning Johnny & Tommaso on a night where they're challenging arguably NXT's current top heel team, at a point in time where their #gloriousbomb stuff has got them very over, to team with Bobby, who despite being heel is still getting face reactions everywhere, doesn't seem like it'd work. Especially when NXT is short on face teams now. I think the only other face team they have right now is TM-61?
> 
> Not that I don't like the idea of the stable. I just think it'd make a better face/tweener stable right now. What might work better is Gargano & Ciampa thinking they're all buddy buddy with Roode now, only for him to solidify his heelness by joining forces with The Revival instead of them. Could add a 6th man into the story to help Ciampa/Gargano, and lead towards another angle with other face/heels turns down the road once the NXT landscape is different.


I like the idea actually of Roode working with The Revival.



Crasp said:


> Nak entrance?


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Can't think what else it'd be!


----------



## validreasoning

SAMCRO said:


> My biggest concern for this show is Bayley might win the title back. I have a bad feeling Triple H will have her win it back just to keep her in NXT longer because they're not enough starpower in the division yet. I think its pathetic to keep a talent in developmental longer than they need to be just to make the developmental show better.


Bayley is in the middle of a redemption storyline so that likely means one outcome

You have already come up with a good reason why she will remain given Becky, charlotte, Sasha, Dana Brooke, Emma, nia jax, Carmella and bliss have all been called up last 12 months leaving the women's division rather bare on the starpower front so if Bayley is to lose they don't have many options for the October takeover outside putting moon opposite asuka even though she only debuts tonight

They could have Bayley win, keep her on nxt but use her on SD to elevate the nxt title like Owens did last year. She could defend nxt title at backlash as we certainly don't need another woman's title on main roster


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm in my seat for Takeover, I have an excellent seat on the camera side!


----------



## Erik.

What time does this start in the UK.

Is it 1am?


----------



## Bayley <3

I want Bayley to win just in the hopes she's at the NXT shows in Australia :draper2


----------



## Crasp

Erik. said:


> What time does this start in the UK.
> 
> Is it 1am?


Yup, although there's a pre-show which should air on both youtube & Network from 12:30



Bayley <3 said:


> I want Bayley to win just in the hopes she's at the NXT shows in Australia :draper2


Heh, I remember thinking the same about Sasha & Owens leading up to London... Oh well...


----------



## Erik.

Crasp said:


> Yup, although there's a pre-show which should air on both youtube & Network from 12:30


Thank you friend, I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## Asuka842

Crasp said:


> With the match that was on NXT on wednesday, and Billie/Ember tonight, Bayey's "test run" at Battleground, and even the 24 special on the women we just had, I'd be VERY surprised to see Bayley remain in NXT.
> 
> *That's not to say she might not win: WWE might want to debut her while she's NXT Womens Champ as they did for Paige & Sasha. They might just have her win at Brooklyn, only to have her lose the belt or relinquish it next time she's on NXT. There's a few directions they could take.
> 
> *I'd still like to see Asuka retain, and turn heel simultaniously, but I'm also pretty sure that whatever happens tonight, Bayley will be on the main roster pretty soon.


I'm not really a fan of either of these ideas. I'm generally not a fan of short title reigns (unless it's a special occasion, or something like MITB). So having Bayley win it, only to lose it like a few weeks or a month later, is rather pointless imo. Especially since people already saw her make her debut on the main show at Battleground.

-I'm also not really keen on another "she vacates it, then there's a tournament or battle royale or whatever to crown a new champion." We did that with Paige, and once was enough.

So having Asuka win after another hard-fought match, Bayley moves up the main roster, Asuka continues to look strong, and then they start building up one of the newer women as the one to maybe finally dethrone her (Ember Moon most likely), would be the best option imo.


----------



## Crasp

Asuka842 said:


> I'm not really a fan of either of these ideas. I'm generally not a fan of short title reigns (unless it's a special occasion, or something like MITB). So having Bayley win it, only to lose it like a few weeks or a month later, is rather pointless imo. Especially since people already saw her make her debut on the main show at Battleground.
> 
> -I'm also not really keen on another "she vacates it, then there's a tournament or battle royale or whatever to crown a new champion." We did that with Paige, and once was enough.
> 
> So having Asuka win after another hard-fought match, Bayley moves up the main roster, Asuka continues to look strong, and then they start building up one of the newer women as the one to maybe finally dethrone her (Ember Moon most likely), would be the best option imo.


Totally agree, that's how I'd like to see things go, too. Just, this is WWE, and they often do these things for no good reason. Mainy I was just pointing out that even if Bayley wins, it won't mean she's staying in NXT long-term.


----------



## Certified G

This is probably the least excited I've ever been for a Takeover event. I'm mostly looking forward to seeing Roode debut, and hopefully Aries finally has a match worth watching but I'd say that's rather doubtful tonight. Don't give a fuck about Nakamura, Asuka or Bayley so that's the 2 top matches I don't care for. 

The tag title match should be excellent and might end up being the best match of the weekend. I'm sure most, if not all matches will range from good to great, so even though I may not care about a lot of the wrestlers on the card it'll likely be an enjoyable show anyway.


----------



## wkc_23

Close to half an hour til the show.. I'm so ready :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Aside from Nak's potential special entrance featuring Violin dude Lee England Jr, Bayley might be getting an entrance featuring Senses Fail, which might be a bit sketchy IMO.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I give you the gift of Ranallo. Drink it in, ladies!


----------



## SAMCRO

What the hell was Nakamura thinking with that outfit during that sitdown interview?


----------



## wkc_23

Boy, Renee is looking hot as shit :homer


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I am happy that Ranallo acknowledged Nakamura's MMA background.


----------



## Crasp

wkc_23 said:


> Boy, Renee is looking hot as shit :homer


Her jacket tonight:


----------



## NXT Only

Roode called Brooklyn the armpit of New York #Goodnight


----------



## TD Stinger

I don’t know what it is, but damn Renee looks hot tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm not as aroused for this as for Dallas, although the Summerslam card looks so much better on paper than the WM card, that I'm more excited for this weekend. 

Nakamura/Joe is the most exciting. Hopefully they can put on a real classic. I kept hoping for Joe and Balor to have one and something was always missing for whatever reason. Good matches, that didn't quite ever reach greatness for me. Nakamura is a better wrestler than Balor in my opinion, so there's reason to be optimistic.

Bayley/Asuka should be really good, and I think Asuka is going to full on heel.

Tag title match should have me more excited than I am. I know Gargano and Ciampa has teamed up a bunch in NXT, but the lack of a team name creates a generic feel. This just doesn't have me as pumped as Revival/Alpha did.

Roode/Almas is exciting if only because of the GLORIOUS theme song. Admittedly not a TNA guy, so I don't know enough about Roode's work, but I read he's good. Almas can go, although his character is fucking stupid. We'll see.

Aries/Jose is curious. I hope to see less comedy from Jose.

Ember Moon- Always interested to see a debut. Outcome is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## SAMCRO

Billie Kay and Emma would make a good heel duo.


----------



## DoubtGin

Joe vs Nakamura is gonna be so awesome.

Two amazing wrestlers with great characters.


----------



## PaulHBK

Time for the highlight of SummerSlam weekend, NXT TakeOver!!!


----------



## Erik.

Ranallo is so hype.

The guy is the best at selling a match and a superstar in the business behind Heyman.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Lita. :zayn3


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to this, should be a great show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

TD Stinger said:


> I don’t know what it is, but damn Renee looks hot tonight.


It's the jacket. It's definitely the jacket!


----------



## JDP2016

Does Lita NOT stumble over her words?


----------



## Bayley <3

This is going to be... GLORIOUS


----------



## the_hound

lita looks a brazzers milf tonight, renee just looks yumm


----------



## FROSTY

*Watching this from my phone at work, ready for Roode and Swag vs Joe :mark:*


----------



## Ham and Egger

This guy is over????


----------



## Life010

I'm loving this crowd!


----------



## the_hound

this guy is over


----------



## Erik.

Jose/Aries up first!


----------



## Abisial

Jose is so over :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3

:maury


----------



## DGenerationMC

Still have no idea how they made No Way Jose work.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ARIES TIME :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

No Way Jose = most over dancing/party gimmick of all time. He's over with me for sure!!


----------



## wwetna1

Difference between Jose and Clay is you can tell Jose feels what he is doing. That's half the hook right there


----------



## PaulHBK

DGenerationMC said:


> Still have no idea how they made No Way Jose work.


NXT'd/


----------



## JDP2016

No Way is gonna win this one. Gotta have a face win the opener.


----------



## FROSTY

*Jesus...I haven't watched NXT in awhile. No Way Jose sucks at first glance, a conga line...really.*


----------



## I drink and I know things

I admit that I thought No Way Jose would be a disaster and it hasn't been. I still don't think it has much of a shelf life...


----------



## the_hound

hahaha "keep on sucking"


----------



## PaulHBK

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Jesus...I haven't watched NXT in awhile. No Way Jose sucks at first glance, a conga line...really.*


I thought it was funny...


----------



## wwetna1

the_hound said:


> hahaha "keep on sucking"


Tag line is screwed but hey nxt got its own sponsor just for them


----------



## Lothario

This Jose guy is giving me Ernest The Cat Miller vibes :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Aries is like they like me :surprise: .... Fuck full sail


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The crowd is into Aries :clap


----------



## I drink and I know things

Aries is clearly leading Jose around by the nose in this one...


----------



## FROSTY

*That sounds to me like the crowd is into A Double, not this Jose guy.*


----------



## ellthom

did something happen of camera?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I drink and I know things said:


> Aries is clearly leading Jose around by the nose in this one...


He is the veteran of the two...


----------



## JDP2016

Now that's how you suicide dive. Take notes Ambrose.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Do not care at all about this Jose guy. 
Aries better win.


----------



## FROSTY

*Aries looked like he was shot out of a cannon on that dive.*


----------



## DoubtGin

Aries is carrying this match, but Jose is pretty good as well

great match so far


----------



## the_hound

WWE NETWORK IS JUMPING BACK AND FORTH, fucking pisses me right off


----------



## King-of-the-World

Would LOVE either Joe OR Nakamura as a Heyman guy. I think Nak would benefit more from the relationship, so that's the way i'd like it to pan out ideally. The title match could easily headline a major PPV one day - it should be incredible, and I really enjoyed the build. Very excited.


----------



## Erik.

Aries picks up the win!


----------



## FROSTY

*I don't even like Jose's face.*


----------



## I drink and I know things

That match exceeded my expectations and the right guy won.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a really great showing for Jose. He hanged with Aries and definitely has potential.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Cool finish. :clap


----------



## Kabraxal

No Way Jose is too green still, but fuck that was the best sunset powerbomb off the turnbuckle I've seen in some time. And great transition into the Lash Chancery. Glad Aries got the ring, but I think No Way Jose has potential.


----------



## wwetna1

Great showing by Jose

Also great showing for Aries. Best all around showing he had from start to finish with the fans into him since being in nxt. Great to se him shine on a stage way bigger than tna or ROH


----------



## the_hound

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss KENTA


----------



## I drink and I know things

This show is officially off to a fucking amazing start.


----------



## Erik.

Hideo vs. Aries :mark: :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

I guess Hideo forgot his socks at the airport.


----------



## FROSTY

*A Double taps that jabron.*


----------



## Insomnia

Ayyyy KENTA is back!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Itamiiiii~~


----------



## DoubtGin

Never really watched TNA, but Aries is so awesome

Itami vs Aries will be a great feud


----------



## wwetna1

Did Aries take out Itami?


----------



## I drink and I know things

GTS!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aries >>>>>>>>>>>>> Hideo


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck he's using it wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm glad Itami didn't come out in his goofy ass attire. GTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik.

GO TO SLEEP!!


----------



## Bayley <3

GTS :mark:


----------



## ellthom

Good match nothing great. Good match to start out.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

KENTA!


----------



## wwetna1

Go to sleep :sk


----------



## wkc_23

GTS :mark: :mark:


----------



## FROSTY

*Damn that kick, and then the GTS :mark:*


----------



## KingCosmos

GTS :drose


----------



## JDP2016

Flair is in Brooklyn? He's gonna cost Charlotte the title.


----------



## Lok

That was pretty cool. Itami back and with the G2S!


----------



## Kabraxal

:krillin3O god... Just.. Aries/Hideo........................... :krillin3


----------



## tommo010

Hideo taking back his GTS :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ibushi!!!#


----------



## FROSTY

*KENTA been working on that tan.*


----------



## Insomnia

Kota and Funaki! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Funko and Ibushi but no Tajiri


----------



## the_hound

ooooh errrr nillie looks ummmm


----------



## DoubtGin

Good theme + look for Billie Kay. She's gonna lose but she's definitely sticking out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Looks like Billie Kay will be the new Emma in NXT, hopefully she can get over like Emma did as a heel.


----------



## JDP2016

They couldn't add Bayley in that WWE 24 insert graphic?


----------



## wwetna1

Music fits better for her now

Also nice to see them say ember came from shimmer


----------



## Headliner

That was a good surprise. And even bigger surprise to see KENTA use HIS move. 

That kick he gave Aries looked hard as hell.


----------



## the_hound

that entrance looks pretty badass


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ember Moon got a lit theme song!


----------



## DoubtGin

Great presentation for Ember :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Nice entrance and look for Ember Moon - can't wait to see her ringwork.


----------



## DoubtGin

wow that punch by Billie looked vicious


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## I drink and I know things

Ember moon is athletic and her eyes are actually cool. The rest of the presentation was a little bit more generic than I had anticipated, but that may be just because of how cool the vignettes were.


----------



## FROSTY

*Damn Billie Kay is stiff as fuck with those forearm shots.*


----------



## Abisial

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *A Double taps that jabron.*


You mentioned it was your first time seeing the guy and you were shitting on him before he even got in the ring. The guys been popping full sail throughout this entire feud and getting people into it, Austin's reactions have been pretty poor all together. Give the guy a chance.


----------



## FROSTY

*Billie Kay throws punches like a man, damn.*


----------



## Erik.

I'm glad the match isn't as one sided as I thought i'd be in favor of Ember Moon.


----------



## Ace

Ember has been impressive so far.


----------



## Dolorian

Billie Kay's voice is annoying


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Ember Moon is hot as hell.


----------



## the_hound

WTF did i just see, wow


----------



## JDP2016

What the fuck was that move!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

Damn, what a finisher!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ooh, her finish is sick.


----------



## Erik.

Jeez, what a finisher that was :mark:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

THE FUCK WAS THAT!?


----------



## Lok

Damn.......crazy modified stunner.


----------



## DoubtGin

Very good debut that highlighted Ember quite well.

Hope Billie does not disappear after this, she has potential.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

That finisher.. DAMN!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Decent match but I was more sold with Billie Kay


----------



## Dolorian

Ember will be the one to take the belt from Asuka


----------



## Ace

Already top 2 worker on the womens roster.

Asuka v Ember is going to be amazing.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa. Great finisher. Stunner from the top rope.


----------



## FROSTY

Abisial said:


> You mentioned it was your first time seeing the guy and you were shitting on him before he even got in the ring. The guys been popping full sail throughout this entire feud and getting people into it, Austin's reactions have been pretty poor all together. Give the guy a chance.


*Unless it's Disco Inferno, dancing/party boy gimmicks aren't my thing. The gimmicks just aren't to be taken seriously.

HOLY SHIT that twisting Stunner from the top rope by Moon :mark: See that's the first time I've ever seen her work, and I'm a fan, Jose just isn't gonna do it for me.*


----------



## ellthom

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Decent match but I was more sold with Billie Kay


Agree I thought Billie Kay came out looking alot better there lol


----------



## wwetna1

Ember had a solid showing out there and that finish is perfect ... Needs slow mo


----------



## Insomnia

Alright match! :clap

Moon & Kay Tho! :krillin3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Great showing by Ember Moon and she nailed that finish!
Looking like a straight up new MK character.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Kay carried that match.

good grief lady you were just in a deadly back submission for over a minute and face planted. then off to do gymnastics, flips, and a victory lap. sell a bit maybe. you werent that dominate or successful jeeze.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ember makes the girls in the NXT roster look like they wrestle in slow motion.


----------



## Irrelevant

Tbh I was more impressed by Billie than Ember but I'll be looking for toward to seeing them both.


----------



## Bayley <3

GLORIOUS :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's time for this show to get .................. GLORIOUS !


----------



## StylesP1

Been waiting for Ember for awhile. She didn't disappoint! Billie Bay keeps improving as well. Good to see. Ember vs Asuka will be a show stealer.


----------



## DoubtGin

Andrare is pretty much Crews, very boring so far with no real character.

Roode hopefully wins.


----------



## g972

Whats the name of that song they keep on playing?


----------



## wwetna1

His debut on a real stage will be glorious ... Roode walking that aisle will surpass any bound for glory moment he had. Wish EY was with him to be honest and Petey Williams too


----------



## wkc_23

Can't wait for that crowd to sing Bobby Roode's theme.. Gonna be glorious :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

Glorious is gonna be a new catch phrase and Roode is gonna turn face by the end of the year.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

RI-DI-CULOUS! :lol

His entrance length rivals Takers.


----------



## the_hound

oh my fucking god the crowd are singing it


----------



## Erik.

The crowd singing along :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

the most over theme in the business


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

That modified stunner was awesome. It may be a bit too early, but is she a heel or face?



Billie Kay had a pretty great showing too, she shouldn't disappear after this.


----------



## Headliner

Am I the only one that I don't get this "Glorious" hype??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Talk about a superstar debut entrance !


----------



## g972

Lol do the crowd have to sing to every theme song now, is that the new thing?


----------



## Insomnia

Based fucking entrance!


----------



## I drink and I know things

This is well...GLORIOUS


----------



## ellthom

...and thou shall descend from the heavens unto us... Booby Roode


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

THE CROWD ARE SINGING ALONG IT'S GLORIOUS


----------



## Erik.

This is amazing.


----------



## Amber B

Greatest entrance. Ever.


----------



## wwetna1

Hey gave him a mini HHH intro ... GLORIOUS


----------



## Life010

Hahaha damn what a entrance


----------



## DoubtGin

This is the greatest entrance in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## Ace

Bobby has dope as theme, it's a song you should be singing as he makes his way to the ring.


----------



## StylesP1

Haha Roode is an absolute super star, and not in the sense WWE likes to say. His stay in NXT will be short.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Amazing.


----------



## tommo010

Really loving this Roode gimmick


----------



## g972

Bobby Roode or Bobby Flair?


----------



## Delbusto

Got that BNB podium. 'Can I have some decorum please, I'm afraid I've got some glorious news' looking ass.

I love Bobby Roode.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Since he has it printed on his robe they should at least start introducing him as "Glorious" Bobby Roode or "The Glorious One" Bobby Roode.


----------



## JDP2016

g972 said:


> Lol do the crowd have to sing to every theme song now, is that the new thing?


No, just the good ones. They are gonna shit all over this Cien guy.


----------



## Stephleref

We are not worthy.


----------



## the_hound

g972 said:


> Lol do the crowd have to sing to every theme song now, is that the new thing?


i guess god forbid fans enjoying them selfs now, lets all be like the japanese crowd and just go oooooh owwwwwww ahhhhhh and clap clap clap


----------



## Ham and Egger

What an epic entrance! Almas coming out to silence and indifference. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Male stripper Cien


----------



## ellthom

It's a me Mario.....


----------



## DoubtGin

The other guy getting booed because of the theme ending :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK

Roode's enterance was perfect! GLORIOUS!


----------



## Headliner

That was a good entrance. At least he looks and is treated like a star.


----------



## safc-scotty

I feel sorry for Almas. They seemingly want him as a face but for 2 specials in a row they have put him against people who the crowd love in Dillinger and Roode :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I wish a guy wearing the same attire just in green came out so they could be Mario and Luigi. 









wait, WTF, he just transformed into Brutus the Barber


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

yeah keep on sucking cien. you the heel now.


----------



## Lok

Glorious


----------



## Delbusto

I wanna know who told Cien it was okay to dress like that.


----------



## wwetna1

I still remember HHH laughing at his hat and suspenders then saying well it's his style I guess


----------



## KingCosmos

the_hound said:


> i guess god forbid fans enjoying them selfs now, lets all be like the japanese crowd and just go oooooh owwwwwww ahhhhhh and clap clap clap


What's wrong with Japanese fans? They at least treat it with respect


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Man the stripper better not go over IT FACTOR.


----------



## Lothario

Holy shit. I'd never seen a second of Ember's work prior to tonight but she's the real deal. Great look, her athleticism is ludicrous and she's incredibly crisp with her offense. That was the most impressive debut I've seen in a while. Hats off to her. She has champion written all over her.


----------



## wwetna1

Cien reminds me of Chavo


----------



## Ace

Roode is wasting his time in NXT, he needs to be on the main roster.

Put him on SD please......................


----------



## JDP2016

Wow did Cory just say gentrification in Brooklyn?


----------



## FROSTY

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Kay carried that match.
> 
> good grief lady you were just in a deadly back submission for over a minute and face planted. then off to do gymnastics, flips, and a victory lap. sell a bit maybe. you werent that dominate or successful jeeze.


*Uh, adrenaline I guess.*


----------



## Ace

Has anyone been this over in NXT? I don't watch often, but the crowd are loving Roode.


----------



## KingCosmos

Straw Hat said:


> Roode is wasting his time in NXT, he needs to be on the main roster.
> 
> Put him on SD please......................


I'd argue RAW needs Roode more considering they have been abysmal compared to smackdown


----------



## KingCosmos

Straw Hat said:


> Has anyone been this over in NXT? I don't watch often, but the crowd are loving Roode.


Nakamura


----------



## StylesP1

Straw Hat said:


> Roode is wasting his time in NXT, he needs to be on the main roster.
> 
> Put him on SD please......................


He won't do the normal NXT tour. He won't be champion before he makes the jump. Too valuable and already 39 years old.


----------



## g972

Enjoying this match so far, something different.


----------



## DoubtGin

Andrade is doing really well so far. He's winning over the crowd with his antics.

Very very very fun match so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cien showing some decent personality, good he needs too.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Cien Almas just oozes douchy heel.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

KingCosmos said:


> I'd argue RAW needs Roode more considering they have been abysmal compared to smackdown


Roode is to glorious for Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal

I should really stop replaying Roode's entrance now.... Really should..... I can't stop.


----------



## wwetna1

Straw Hat said:


> Has anyone been this over in NXT? I don't watch often, but the crowd are loving Roode.


Demon Balor 
Nakamura
Bayley
Sasha Banks 
Zayn
KO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> Has anyone been this over in NXT? I don't watch often, but the crowd are loving Roode.


Zayn, Nakamura, Bayley, Banks, KO & even Balor tbh.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Kabraxal said:


> I should really stop replaying Roode's entrance now.... Really should..... I can't stop.


I'm struggling not getting addicted to it as well, resisting putting it on as my new ringtone. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cien would be much better received if they just gave him Tetsuya Naito's gimmick of being a lazy disrespectful prick who doesn't give a shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Kabraxal said:


> I should really stop replaying Roode's entrance now.... Really should..... I can't stop.


It took every bit of will power I have to continue watching live instead of rewinding to watch that again...


----------



## Buster Baxter

Just got home, I'm watching the show from the beginning. It's funny how these marks want to pop for Aries now, but when he was babyface he was coming out to complete crickets and apathy....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love Roode, but Cien is carrying the load in this.


----------



## StylesP1

Natis Cole said:


> Just got home, I'm watching the show from the beginning. It's funny how these marks want to pop for Aries now, but when he was babyface he was coming out to complete crickets and apathy....


Aries is a natural heel. Always has been.


----------



## JDP2016

Natis Cole said:


> Just got home, I'm watching the show from the beginning. It's funny how these marks want to pop for Aries now, but when he was babyface he was coming out to complete crickets and apathy....


You do realize this is Brooklyn and not Full Sail in Orlando?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Could be the worst finisher you could have given Roode.SMH


----------



## the_hound

thats his finisher???? that was awful


----------



## Erik.

I'm glad Roode went over but Almas looked real good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

They gave Roode a pumphandle slam as his finish ? fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

Finisher didnt have the "hype" factor but that was a very good match.


----------



## Delbusto

A pump handle slam ain't glorious man. Not a bad match, Cien looked pretty good.


----------



## g972

The more i hear Bobby Roodes theme the more I love it


----------



## Headliner

Roode needs to get a better finisher ASAP.


----------



## DoubtGin

Roode should win every match from now on so we can listen to the theme afterwards.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

that was a very weak finisher..not something to pop for.


----------



## amhlilhaus

I havent kept up with nxt, but its awesome to see andrades americanized work.

He should be sent to the mr to be with the cw division


----------



## the_hound

sanity???????? that has to be eric young


----------



## Ham and Egger

Oh shit.............. New gimmick incoming!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aries/Jose has still been MOTN, thus far.


----------



## StylesP1

What was that Sanity promo?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Very impressed with Jose, Kay and Cien.


----------



## wwetna1

Sanity promo was for EY?


----------



## Dolorian

Finisher wasn't glorious.


----------



## KingCosmos

Can we please trade Graves for Otunga? Smackdown outdoes RAW in everything except commentary


----------



## amhlilhaus

Erik. said:


> I'm glad Roode went over but Almas looked real good.


Thats because he is


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bruh....

I thought that was Davey Richards in the Orange County shirt.


----------



## Malakai

StylesP1 said:


> What was that Sanity promo?


I dunno but I'm intruiged


----------



## The Chief

Roode just doesn't do anything for me. He has a good theme but that's it. He looks like a Rick flair knock off with the robe and a pump handle slam as his finisher is lame.


----------



## DoubtGin

Any idea who that vignette could refer to?


----------



## ellthom

Sanity? hmm colour me interested.


----------



## Erik.

Sweet looking trophy.


----------



## Life010

Mauro looks like a happy kid in the crowd


----------



## I drink and I know things

Bobby Roode's finisher needs to not be his finisher. Good match though...


----------



## Bayley <3

What was that sanity thing....


----------



## DoubtGin

Kendrick needs to get his ass to RAW/SD asap.


----------



## Kabraxal

Dolorian said:


> Finisher wasn't glorious.


I'm all for using some lesser moves and build them up, especially if they are the finishers to be kicked out of. Gotta start somewhere to fix the damage done by the last decade of finsiher burials.


----------



## PaulHBK

Ciampa is so gonna turn on Gargano


----------



## Delbusto

I love the Takeover graphics for the match cards they always use.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

PaulHBK said:


> Ciampa is so gonna turn on Gargano


Sicilian Psychopath :zayn3


----------



## Buster Baxter

Hideo finally hit that GTS


----------



## Erik.

This could be a show stealer.


----------



## ellthom

I expect a great match here.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah screw trying to stay radio silent, lol. What I’ve loved about this show so far is that in front of a hardcore crowd, guys like Jose and Almas have really stood out.

And this match could steal the show right here. Hell, any of the 3 title matches could.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

SAY YEEEEEAHHHH~~


----------



## Ham and Egger

Say YEAAAHHHHUUUUUUHHHHH


----------



## DoubtGin

Reddit guys predict the vignette is about Tommy End. He reportedly had signed a few months ago.










The looks would fit the anarchism theme.


----------



## Jersey

Bayley <3 said:


> What was that sanity thing....


Eric Young is my guess.


----------



## Malakai

Time to go hard all day all night


----------



## Life010

DoubtGin said:


> Reddit guys predict the vignette is about Tommy End. He reportedly had signed a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The looks would fit the anarchism theme.


That would be awesome can't wait to see Tommy in NXT!

Dutch pride!


----------



## StylesP1

The Revival would fit right in being Styles new Club on Smackdown.


----------



## the_hound

"Who is this Jose and why is he always being denied?"


----------



## DoubtGin

Revival are the only guys who actually got booed so far, I think.

Good stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tommy End is still working Evolve - lost to Matt Riddle today. He'd need a bit of time in NXT before getting the vignette treatment and a debut. It's Young or maybe Oney Lorcan IMO. Long shot being a CWC signee.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ciampa >>> Gargano 

My honest opinion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I see Becky wit da thighs and Sasha in the crowd.


----------



## Cipher

I only watch NXT for Nakamura and I legit can't tell who is who in the ring. Goddamn, they all look the fucking same.


----------



## Malakai

nononononononononononono that was great


----------



## I drink and I know things

Gargano and Ciampa are good, but I just can't get into them because of the generic factor. The music they come out to is classic awful generic rock wrestling entrance music.


----------



## FROSTY

*Had to step away from my phone for work, what was that business with Triple H right after the show tonight? It's not showing Triple H on the Network schedule next.*


----------



## Malakai

Cipher said:


> I only watch NXT for Nakamura and I legit can't tell who is who in the ring. Goddamn, they all look the fucking same.


to be far Ciampa and Dawson kinda do look alike


----------



## Buster Baxter

I like this Ember Moon girl already


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Had to step away from my phone for work, what was that business with Triple H right after the show tonight? It's not showing Triple H on the Network schedule next.*


Some kind of Facebook special, I believe.


----------



## DoubtGin

I simply love a good tag team match.

Lots of small things that make this one great.


----------



## the_hound

honestly love old school tag team wrestling


----------



## Bayley <3

PaigeLover said:


> Eric Young is my guess.


Twitter seems to suggest tommy end.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I do love the lengthy face in peril segments in Revival matches.


----------



## Stephleref

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Had to step away from my phone for work, what was that business with Triple H right after the show tonight? It's not showing Triple H on the Network schedule next.*


He's doing a Q & A on Facebook.


----------



## PaulHBK

DoubtGin said:


> Revival are the only guys who actually got booed so far, I think.
> 
> Good stuff.


Cien was booed when his music hit...


----------



## JDP2016

Hey guys. Sasha and Becky are at ringside where the announcer tables used to be.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck guess who's backstage .................ffs i can't spoiler tag


----------



## DoubtGin

This match is fantastic.


----------



## RJTM

Bit late to the party, but my god, Ember Moon.


----------



## Bayley <3

the_hound said:


> holy fuck guess who's backstage .................


:wow really?


----------



## Malakai

man, I wonder if everyone else is paying rent because Revival is owning the ring right now


----------



## DoubtGin

Revival heel work is top notch


----------



## the_hound

Bayley <3 said:


> :wow really?


MCMG:surprise:


----------



## JDP2016

the_hound said:


> holy fuck guess who's backstage .................ffs i can't spoiler tag


private message me please.


----------



## NXT Only

the_hound said:


> holy fuck guess who's backstage .................ffs i can't spoiler tag


who?


----------



## I drink and I know things

Gargano isn't Jason Jordan on the hot tag, but this is still really good. The lengthy face in peril segment leading to a hot tag can't get old for me when done well. That was all well done!!!


----------



## Bayley <3

the_hound said:


> MCMG:surprise:


I'd mark the fuck out if true


----------



## StylesP1

the_hound said:


> MCMG:surprise:


If it was Shelley and Sabin I would literally shit my pants.


----------



## NXT Only

the_hound said:


> holy fuck guess who's backstage .................ffs i can't spoiler tag


PM please bro


----------



## I drink and I know things

The Revival must watch old tapes of great tag team matches non stop. They are so fucking great. I just can't...so fucking great.


----------



## Dolorian

too many false finishes on this match


----------



## the_hound

this is just fucking amazing


----------



## Erik.

This fucking match. :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos

The revivals heel work is just great


----------



## WrestlingOracle

hmmm


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I drink and I know things said:


> The Revival must watch old tapes of great tag team matches non stop. They are so fucking great. I just can't...so fucking great.


I feel the same whenever I see them perform. It's like they are living Blast from the Past.


----------



## Life010

Damn that was an awesome match!


----------



## NXT Only

Great match, great finish


----------



## DoubtGin

Simply amazing match. Awesome work by all four men.


----------



## Erik.

The right team won. Brilliant match, really brilliant.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Dolorian said:


> too many false finishes on this match


I frequently think that too, but these false finishes have had me suspending disbelief and making audible gasps towards the television.


----------



## PaulHBK

Ok, the rope was right there. Why the fuck did he tap???


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:lol the rope was right beside him


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## Kabraxal

That was fucking awesome.... and I loved that they let the Revival win by just being a smart tag team and still earn MASSIVE heat. God I love tag team wrestling. MotN and maybe the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I had low expectations for this match but they have the match of the night so far.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I mean, the work itself was nice but goodness like something out of looney tunes with the amount of times that should've been it.


----------



## JDP2016

WrestlingOracle said:


> Albeit I dont watch NXT regularly just flipped this on but my goodness this is reaching some cartoonish levels does one have to take out a grenade to end this?


How is this any different from the fuckery Cena and Roman do in their matches?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The Revival's beautiful heeling brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Phaedra

Candace to come and kick the shit out of dash and dawson with Ciampa ..... PLSSSS!!!!


----------



## FROSTY

the_hound said:


> holy fuck guess who's backstage .................ffs i can't spoiler tag


*Who? PM me please.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Incoming


----------



## JDP2016

No heel turn?


----------



## DoubtGin

They really teased that turn there.

Glad it didn't happen, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

D*mn it looked like Tommaso was gonna turn there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

JDP2016 said:


> How is this any different from the fuckery Cena and Roman do in their matches?


Im not knockin the performers the work inofitself was solid but whoever produced this match needs to lay off the false finishes and yeah: many guys this age including Cena is guilty of too many false finishes usually never said otherwise.


----------



## NXT Only

So who the hell is backstage


----------



## Kabraxal

That was the PROPER type of false finish... Not finisher kick outs, but signatures and huge moves being kicked out, then reversals, and the foot on the rope. That is proper false finishing folks.

Also are we getting the slow burn turn of Ciampa? No hotshotting?! What world are we living in...


----------



## I drink and I know things

I can't believe Ciampa didn't kill Gargano.


----------



## goldengod

awful ending...he was literally right next to ropes and was selling hard that he couldn't reach it by NOT attempting to reach for it, since he would have hit it


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Incoming


Now I look stupid, it's happening soon dammit.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, Steph trying to take credit for the Divas Revolution :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

Becky :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

They got Charlotte on the other side from Sasha and Becky. LOL


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Feels like it's been an eternity since Charlotte smiled like that.


----------



## Dolorian

Becky :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos

Kabraxal said:


> That was the PROPER type of false finish... Not finisher kick outs, but signatures and huge moves being kicked out, then reversals, and the foot on the rope. That is proper false finishing folks.
> 
> Also are we getting the slow burn turn of Ciampa? No hotshotting?! What world are we living in...


Exactly, it wasn't kicking out of a finisher a million times. The Revival was smart and cunning.


----------



## JDP2016

Ok this is the match I've been waiting for.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Aight, I gotta be out for an hour. I'll be sure to check the MOTYC thread when I get back :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

DoubtGin said:


> Wow, Steph trying to take credit for the Divas Revolution


Well duh


----------



## StylesP1

Bayley's swan song guys. I bet Asuka is honored to be her last match. Should be a great one.


----------



## KingCosmos

Please kill her Queen Asuka


----------



## wwetna1

DoubtGin said:


> Wow, Steph trying to take credit for the Divas Revolution :lmao


It was her idea to make a nxt women's title by hhh's own admission despite him, dusty, and Vince being reluctant early on. Her argument was what are they training and competing for without a title. Now HHH pushed for them to not fight like girls but still she had a valid point and the revolution isn't possible without nxts women's title and its matches


----------



## Prayer Police

Who is backstage? Who who who who who who who who!!?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Teddy Hart with his cat :lol


----------



## Phaedra

So, who is coming for Asuka then?


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayley one last short title run for that Australia tour pls. :bayley


----------



## the_hound

goldengod said:


> awful ending...he was literally right next to ropes and was selling hard that he couldn't reach it by NOT attempting to reach for it, since he would have hit it


aye and if he grabbed the ropes, some schmuck on here would be bitching about the match going too long.


----------



## magusnova

Please tell me the hottest free agent in WWE is backstage.


----------



## JDP2016

Asuka yelling Okay!!!! out of nowhere never gets old.


----------



## PaulHBK

magusnova said:


> Please tell me the hottest free agent in WWE is backstage.


You forgot the "BAY-BAY!!!!"


----------



## I drink and I know things

I love Bayley, but sometimes she makes me cringe a little bit with her promos. She isn't bad, but something makes me uncomfortable...like she's in earnest to a fault. I don't know.


----------



## Lok

Bayley in the house!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

AWW Bayley is like a little puppy

this a puppy vs a shark but that puppy has the heart of a megalodon lmao


----------



## goldengod

Prayer Police said:


> Who is backstage? Who who who who who who who who!!?


when did they say someone was backstage?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Do they always have to show Izzy.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight, I gotta be out for an hour. I'll be sure to check the MOTYC thread when I get back :lol


I'm ready to pop whoever is forcing you to be out NOW of all times! :nash


----------



## Dolorian

Asuka has this match in the bag. Bayley loses and goes to the main roster.


----------



## KingCosmos

QUEEN ASUKA kada


----------



## Life010

magusnova said:


> Please tell me the hottest free agent in WWE is backstage.


Maybe NXT want's to sign Heath:grin2:


----------



## the_hound

al's wacky inflatable tube men


----------



## Insomnia

Kana! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Bayley is a rare free agent so she may leave. At least wwes website listed her as a free agent in that article unlike the other nxt talents giving her the option to walk over to raw with an explanation. 

I'm not sure if I want her to win or lose. Love Asuka but I wouldn't mind her staying there much longer to she learns proper English


----------



## Kabraxal

KingCosmos said:


> Exactly, it wasn't kicking out of a finisher a million times. The Revival was smart and cunning.


Old school heeling... Old school team work... And it was just being better. Yeah, great match and the best kind of heel work to rob the crowd of the moment. That is the type of finish I like for getting the crowd riled up. It just makes both teams look good.


----------



## StylesP1

So if there really is someone backstage , its not MCMG like someone guessed earlier. My next guess is Velvet Sky.


----------



## RiverFenix

Horsewomen and Izzy in the house - Definitely Bayley's farewell. Can't curtain call with Charlotte vs Sasha tomorrow though - better not.


----------



## Master Bate

Late as fuck to the party.

But holy shit Hideo hitting the GTS on Aries..

Bout to get a rematch from what I saw as a classic between the two from ROH.


----------



## JDP2016

Asuka got extra face paint for this one. Nice knowing you Bayley.


----------



## safc-scotty

Predict the final two matches... 

I'm going Asuka (with heel turn) and Nakamura as they will surely have at least one title switch hands.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Why is asuka sexy as fuck to me?

Would tottaly smash


----------



## the_hound

i would unspeakable things to kana, what a sexy darling


----------



## I drink and I know things

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Do they always have to show Izzy.


Whenever I see Izzy, my heart breaks for the day she learns it's all a work.


----------



## Malakai

as much as it makes sense for Asuka to win, I see them putting the belt back on Bayley to justify her staying down in NXT


----------



## goldengod

If there really is a "special person" backstage (not sure where people are getting this), my guess:

Goldberg spears Samoa Joe
or maybe HBK


----------



## StylesP1

amhlilhaus1 said:


> Why is asuka sexy as fuck to me?
> 
> Would tottaly smash


Because she is. Ever seen her sexy photoshoots as Kana?


----------



## DoubtGin

Those Bayley chants are kinda creepy.


----------



## PaulHBK

amhlilhaus1 said:


> Why is asuka sexy as fuck to me?
> 
> Would tottaly smash


Why ask why? She is sexy


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka might actually kill Bayley here.


----------



## the_hound

DoubtGin said:


> Those Bayley chants are kinda creepy.


how so creepy?


----------



## KingCosmos

StylesP1 said:


> Because she is. Ever seen her sexy photoshoots as Kana?












kada


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767174713697329156


----------



## Mainboy

Just home from birthday night out in time for the 2 main events. What have i missed so far?


----------



## the_hound




----------



## DoubtGin

Mainboy said:


> Just home from birthday night out in time for the 2 main events. What have i missed so far?


Very fun show, including an amazing tag team title match.


----------



## Ace

Bayley's gonna hug you.

Stay cringey NXT crowds.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mainboy said:


> Just home from birthday night out in time for the 2 main events. What have i missed so far?


Aries and Jose had a solid match.

Ember Moon has red eyes and a good finisher.

Bobby Roode has an AMAZING entrance and a shitty finisher.

The tag team match was fucking awesome.


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka is the most gorgeous girl in NXT.

Wait did I say NXT I mean WWE.

Wait did I say WWE I meant the universe sorry.


----------



## KingCosmos

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Whenever Bayley is more aggressive than usual. :zayn3


----------



## Ace

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767174713697329156


 HHH never one to miss that photo op ::cudi


----------



## Mainboy

I drink and I know things said:


> Aries and Jose had a solid match.
> 
> Ember Moon has red eyes and a good finisher.
> 
> Bobby Roode has an AMAZING entrance and a shitty finisher.
> 
> The tag team match was fucking awesome.


Will watch those tomororw and watch the 2 main events tonight.


----------



## KingCosmos




----------



## DoubtGin

BOTCHED


----------



## JDP2016

Nice improv by Bayley.


----------



## Bayley <3

Sasha and Becky marking out at dat Bayley to belly :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Dominant.


----------



## Life010

Bayley going to RAW or Smackdown.

That has been confirmed now..


----------



## Dolorian

Bayley to the main roster next.


----------



## Insomnia

:mark:


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit I thought Bayley was going Super Saiyan....to Raw she goes


----------



## the_hound

loved that ending


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley noselling the first kick actually was done quite well.

Another great women's match in NXT.


----------



## Trophies

Geez how many kicks to the head did Asuka connect with that match?


----------



## Bayley <3

:vincecry


----------



## Kabraxal

Turn heel please. I just cannot connect with Asuka right now. She bores me and it's weird, since this style usually appeals to me. But I guess she is just no Becky or Bayley. She is missing that IT for me.


----------



## StylesP1

Now we wait to see if its Raw or SD. I hope SD but we will see.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Fantastic match. Delivered.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Really good other than the botch.


----------



## Dolorian

Ember Moon will be the one to beat Asuka.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up - I mean Kevin Owens is barely surviving by his personality alone


----------



## DoubtGin

Really looks like Bayley is leaving.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Asuka sent Bayley to concussion city!


----------



## Headliner

Sooo which show is Bayley going to?


----------



## the_hound

guess that confirms it, she's going to nxt.............


----------



## Architect-Rollins

WoWoWoKID said:


> Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up


She's done everything she can in NXT. No reason to keep her there any longer.


----------



## Dolorian

WoWoWoKID said:


> Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up - I mean Kevin Owens is barely surviving by his personality alone


She is one of the four hoursewomen she'll be fine on the main roster.


----------



## NXT Only

So Raw or SDL for Bayley


----------



## JDP2016

I drink and I know things said:


> Really good other than the botch.


She covered it up nicely. Asuka aint exactly a stick figure.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

WoWoWoKID said:


> Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up - I mean Kevin Owens is barely surviving by his personality alone


Because she is the next Cena and Owens was just the next Cena victim.


----------



## Erik.

Joe vs. Nakamura :mark: :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

is Joe the new Goldberg?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

That send off got me all emotional goddammit Bayley


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, Joe pushing that security staff.


----------



## the_hound

HAHAHAHAHAHA THAT GUARD


----------



## Lok

Awww man........here we go!


----------



## StylesP1

I feel a huge face vs face match up between Bayley and Becky would be amazing and different. Thay is why I want Smackdown for Bayley. When is the last time we saw something like we just saw on the main roster? Change it up. The fans would fucking eat up a Bayley vs Becky face v face feud. Let Nia, Dana and Paige get some time when they return to Raw.


----------



## safc-scotty

I hope she goes to Raw to be honest. Her and Becky are the two pure female babyfaces they have in my opinion so would like to have them on separate shows. You could argue Smackdown needs her slightly more in terms of star power for the division but they've done a good job with what they have so far and Nikki Bella is almost certainly going there.


----------



## Donnie

NXT Here I come

Sent from my GT-S7275Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

the pop for nakamura is going to be .... so sweet, they're going to come unglued, this is their first sighting of him live.


----------



## Insomnia

*Summer Joe.*


----------



## Ace

StylesP1 said:


> I feel a huge face vs face match up between Bayley and Becky would be amazing and different. Thay is why I want Smackdown for Bayley. When is the last time we saw something like we just saw on the main roster? Change it up. The fans would fucking eat up a Bayley vs Becky face v face feud. Let Nia, Dana and Paige get some time when they return to Raw.


 Raw needs Bayley, the womens divison there is dying with only Sasha and Charolette in the limelight. The women on SD are doing great as is. SD gets Nikki and Raw gets Bayley.


----------



## g972

Can someone please make a gif of Joe pushing that security guard?


----------



## Malakai

Graves making the save on that botch, blaming it on the knee! 

Ok with that kinda send off Bayley better show up tommorrow night. Probably to take Eva Marie's place.


----------



## amhlilhaus

This nxt title match is gonna fucking rule.

Only question will be if it can reach g1 heights

Crowd will definitely make it seem epic though

Love its in nxt, main roster wouldve had them wrestle on weekly tv already


----------



## Insomnia

Garenezzz Chaos watching this.


----------



## JDP2016

WoWoWoKID said:


> Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up - I mean Kevin Owens is barely surviving by his personality alone


Right. Because Finn Balor is getting a shot at the RAW world title. Sasha and Charlotte are gonna compete for the WWE women's title. KO, Cass&Enzo and Crews all have matches at Summerslam. Half the Summerslam card is made up of NXT alums. unkout:


----------



## g972

NXT Only said:


> is Joe the new Goldberg?


Joeberg


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Insomnia

Noelle! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

this entrance!!!


----------



## JDP2016

Malakai said:


> Graves making the save on that botch, blaming it on the knee!
> 
> Ok with that kinda send off Bayley better show up tommorrow night. Probably to take Eva Marie's place.


You do understand Eva is a heel?


----------



## g972

Hope the crowd dont ruin this entrance


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is already the best entrance ever!


----------



## Insomnia

:clap


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Erik. said:


> Joe vs. Nakamura :mark: :mark:


Not normally on NXT watcher but I had to flip the special on for this one. All the elements are here for a hell of a story from the hard hitting styles of both men to versatility of both men to a clear cut size advantage, motivation to show up the Summerslam boys... This has potential to be some special stuff here where Nak is Nak and Joe turns that clock back ten-eleven years. Considering to my knowledge Joe's Japan tours were with Noah: Nak and Joe haven't locked up have they?


----------



## Erik.

Outstanding entrance.


----------



## Kinjx11

so Hideo Itami is the original creator of the GTS ?!! hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lothario

Lol at those boos for Charlotte. That's a true heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I love Shinsuke, but I'll go with Joe this one. He needs a strong heel run as a champion.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Finn Balor's smug smile is so heelish its fucking hilarious, that backstage segment with Reigns on the first post brand spilt RAW - made him look like a cocky bastard, it love it


----------



## wwetna1

Like a mega star. The equivalent of stings intro for Nakamura


----------



## Malakai

needs to be Lindsey Stirling out there


----------



## StylesP1

Gonna be awesome seeing Shinsuke win the belt tonight! I honestly believe we see Joe on Smackdown Tuesday.


----------



## NXT Only

Crowd going ape shit for Nakamura


----------



## Headliner

I gotta feeling this match is going to be sick. Brutal and physical which is how it should be.


----------



## Kabraxal

God damn these entrances........ Blows Wrestlemania out of the water. Who know a violin word work that well at a wrestling show. Just fuck and yes.


----------



## Life010

I fucking love this crowd! 

That's how a crowd is suppose to be takes me back to the AE.


----------



## Phaedra

ugh, this man is my messiah, i'm putting it on the census i'm a nakamuraite


----------



## Trophies

Undertaker is jealous of this entrance.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The entrances for Nakamura and Roode are Wrestlemania quality.


----------



## RJTM

NXT > Main brand. Save the cheesy entrances with rappers and shit, this is beautiful.


----------



## JDP2016

The more I see Bayley I begin to think she is a lot more badass than she lets on. Her gimmick kinda holds it in though.


----------



## g972

Kinda wished they saved the live into for mania though, but this is pretty cool.


----------



## Ham and Egger

And now we get Joes shit entrance theme. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Kabraxal said:


> God damn these entrances........ Blows Wrestlemania out of the water. Who know a violin word work that well at a wrestling show. Just fuck and yes.


Triple H said in the conference call in his mind and he expressed it to the locker room and the front office that Brooklyn Takeover is their wm which is why he had them change the advertising and everything to say Takeover Brooklyn 2. He sees it as his wrestle mania unlike the other takeovers


----------



## StylesP1

We might see blood tonight.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Joe is one intimidating fucker.


----------



## Dolorian

Ham and Egger said:


> And now we get Joes shit entrance theme. :lol


Find it really boring.


----------



## the_hound

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaKbvmetj1g
they should have gotten her to do it


----------



## Malakai

JDP2016 said:


> You do understand Eva is a heel?


To be honest I'm not even sure who is all in that match. Eva has teamed with reluctant faces before.


----------



## NXT Only

I doubt we see either of these guys on SDL Tuesday

How do NXT call ups even work with the draft now?


----------



## Bayley <3

Nakamura is such a fucking star. He better walk out champ tonight!


----------



## g972

Man Joe is so much better as a heel.


----------



## Leather Rebel

The ring announcer is easily the best one in WWE right now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Chills 4 Nakamura...


----------



## Life010

40+ minute match incoming?


----------



## DoubtGin

Both men are absolute stars.


----------



## StylesP1

Best heel in the company vs the most charismatic badass. :mark:


----------



## TheBkMogul

Going to Summerslam tomorrow, but damn I wish I was in the building for that entrance.


----------



## Phaedra

Bring on the unbridled violence! :mark:


----------



## PaulHBK

Life010 said:


> 40+ minute match incoming?


Show ends at 10:30 ET. So more like 25min match


----------



## wwetna1

NXT Only said:


> I doubt we see either of these guys on SDL Tuesday
> 
> How do NXT call ups even work with the draft now?


Wwe.com listed Bayley as a free agent and said that's why she worked the ppv match and all. She was a free agent who stayed in nxt to finish unfinished business with Asuka.

Everyone else was tied to the draft. I mean I could see Joe leaving solely off beating the shit out of regal or someone and getting fired with the way the story has been written for him though.

They are the most likely to leave and honestly the only ones who deserve to leave right now, not Roode/Aries/Asuka


----------



## the_hound

Leather Rebel said:


> The ring announcer is easily the best one in WWE right now.


he sounds like king of old school steve corino

let them bleed chants


----------



## JDP2016

Malakai said:


> To be honest I'm not even sure who is all in that match. Eva has teamed with reluctant faces before.


Yeah but on this team she is with Nattie and Alexa. Both are heels. I don't blame you for not knowing who is in the match since no one will care for it and Bayley is better off not being in it.


----------



## Vårmakos

Has this backstage person been revealed yet?


----------



## WoWoWoKID

JDP2016 said:


> Right. Because Finn Balor is getting a shot at the RAW world title. Sasha and Charlotte are gonna compete for the WWE women's title. KO, Cass&Enzo and Crews all have matches at Summerslam. Half the Summerslam card is made up of NXT alums. unkout:


key word:* NEARLY *. Finn's just started, Sasha's character has been stripped and Crews is bland as hell. Now look at everyone else The Ascension, Tyler Breeze, Neville, Sami Zayn pls


----------



## Lothario

Nakamura has by far my favorite entrance. From the theme and lights of the whole spectacle to his mannerisms and timing. Just awesome and would really be fun to see in person.


----------



## Insomnia

Vårmakos said:


> Has this backstage person been revealed yet?


Nope.


----------



## JDP2016

Anyone wanna follow the violin guy on twitter. https://twitter.com/LeeEnglandJr

Seems like everyone in NXT does the suicide dive better than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Terminator clapping. :zayn3


----------



## Abisial

WoWoWoKID said:


> key word:* NEARLY *. Finn's just started, Sasha's character has been stripped and Crews is bland as hell. Now look at everyone else The Ascension, Tyler Breeze, Neville, Sami Zayn pls


Tyler Breeze is in a tag team and gets TV time often, Sami Zayn is a mid-uppermidcarder, Neville just returned from an injury and before hand he was a midcarder and had a match for the WWE Championship, and lol ascension they are exactly where they belong. Not everyone can be in the mainevent


----------



## Ham and Egger

Joe is working really snug in this match.


----------



## Cipher

Can someone PM me who this supposed person backstage please?


----------



## I drink and I know things

Really hard hitting stuff here


----------



## Kinjx11

GLORIOUS


----------



## Erik.

I feel that this match should be better..


----------



## Ace

Match isn't working for me.


----------



## the_hound

here we go


----------



## StylesP1

Its so great when you have two vets that love working stiff.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Super LARIAT!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Erik. said:


> I feel that this match should be better..


We'll see how it goes from here, but Joe has a pattern of good but not great matches on these Takeover shows. I thought it was just Balor, but maybe the problem is Joe.


----------



## JDP2016

Erik. said:


> I feel that this match should be better..


Me 2. They are stiff as fuck but it just feels like it's just there. Maybe the crowd is drained from Bayley v Asuka 2?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

This match isn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## StylesP1

JDP2016 said:


> Me 2. They are stiff as fuck but it just feels like it's just there. Maybe the crowd is drained from Bayley v Asuka 2?


Its been a good match, but its tough for any match to follow a Bayley send off.


----------



## DoubtGin

Brtual stuff from both men.

This isn't your spotfest main event and instead more of a slower and more methodical match, so I can see why it may turn off some.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That German was NASTY!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Things are looking up


----------



## Phaedra

how are they still alive?


----------



## the_hound

i'm enjoying this match


----------



## Lothario

Shinsuke brings a certain grit that others just dont. He's flamboyant and flashy but his matches are anything but. You don't get a million Irish whips. Feel more like a real fight when he gets going. Really refreshing. Their styles were different but Bret was one of my favorites because he brought the same grit & grime whilst simultaneously managing to make it look beautiful.


----------



## KingCosmos

They are really working stiff


----------



## JDP2016

I HATE when they kick out of finishers


----------



## I drink and I know things

Alright, this is better than any of the Balor matches at this point.


----------



## Lok

New NXT champion!


----------



## StylesP1

NaK!!!!!!!!!! 

See you on SDL on Tuesday Joe! 

Awesome.


----------



## the_hound

yes yes yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Erik.

NAKAMUUUUUURAAAAA :mark:


----------



## Abisial

I'm not hating on Shinsuke, but I wish they'd stop giving old/super established guys the belt.


----------



## KingCosmos

Joe should probably go get checked after that german


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Better than the Balor matches but still disappointing I was expecting MOTY quality from these two.

I hope this means Joe is coming to smackdown maybe he can take Eva's spot.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Oh man, what a dissapoint in this. Why give Nakamura all already? Joe deserved a better run.


----------



## Ace

Congrats to Nakamura, but I expected a lot more.

Idk why the match didn't work, maybe because they work the same style?


----------



## amhlilhaus

Hope joe didnt get hurt

This didnt reach g1 levels, for some reason

Edit joe is hurt. Shit


----------



## Kabraxal

If Randy doesn't beat Brock, please take one of these two. Jesus fuck that was beautiful. One of the most realistic matches I've seen with the strikes and submissions.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

KING OF STRONG STYLE BECOMES CHAMPION OF STRONG STYLE


----------



## DoubtGin

Great match, fantastic Takeover overall with no real weak point.

MOTN was th Tag Match, imo, but there was not a single match I didn't like (even the Ember Moon debut served its purpose).


----------



## the_hound

joe has a broken jaw, omg


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakamura legit broke Joe's jaw. :lmao


----------



## JDP2016

StylesP1 said:


> NaK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See you on SDL on Tuesday Joe!
> 
> Awesome.



Not so fast. Joe still has a rematch so he probably wont go to the main roster until Nov-Dec 2016.

I think Joe is hurt for real.


----------



## StylesP1

Leather Rebel said:


> Oh man, what a dissapoint in this. Why give Nakamura all already? Joe deserved a better run.


Main roster is in need of talent. I dont think Joe will even do a rematch.


----------



## the_hound

IBUSHI OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Headliner

Match could have been better but I'm happy for Nakamura. Hopefully Joe goes to Smackdown.


----------



## KingCosmos

Kabraxal said:


> If Randy doesn't beat Brock, please take one of these two. Jesus fuck that was beautiful. One of the most realistic matches I've seen with the strikes and submissions.


Every hit they did had meaning. You really don't see that much


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck, that was a great match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767159754779000833
Best moment

Time to watch some fake fighting now in UFC.


----------



## Malakai

was that an X?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Wow. What a show!


----------



## Ace

Kabraxal said:


> If Randy doesn't beat Brock, please take one of these two. * Jesus fuck that was beautiful. One of the most realistic matches I've seen with the strikes and submissions.*


 G1 craps all over that match.


----------



## Master Bate

I'm watching this slowly since I'm doing other stuff.

Just want to say No Way Jose has the most impressive dancing gimmick I've seen in a long time, and seems like he can go. I hope when he gets to the main roster, they don't change a single thing about him. The Entrance, the music was great.


----------



## Dolorian

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Time to watch some fake fighting now in UFC.


Oh right, that muppet Conor is fighting tonight, forgot.


----------



## Phaedra

So brutal, I couldn't properly enjoy it most parts due to me being worried someone was going to get legit killed.


----------



## wkc_23

Congrats, Naka.


----------



## KingCosmos

I think Joe might have broken his jaw, saw him holding it plus the ref threw the X up


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Another Banger Takeover. Congrats to Nakamura!


----------



## brianbell25

Malakai said:


> was that an X?


That it was. I think Joe may have had his jaw legitimately broke. So what this likely means is no re-match and a main roster debut when Joe's jaw is healed up.


----------



## wkc_23

Straw Hat said:


> G1 craps all over that match.


Well yeah, obviously haha. But for NXT standard, that was amazing. It legit felt like a real fight. Awesome match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought the main ever was great. Both guys were stiff as can be and it had some great moments. Nakamura got the strap and Im wondering how they're gonna book him with his limited English.


----------



## EaterofWorlds

solid show I enjoyed it, specifically the women's match and the main event


----------



## Phaedra

right so, who the fuck was backstage then? shows over lol.


----------



## Dolorian

So Nakamura legit broke Samoa Joe' jaw?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really enjoyed that match between Naka and Joe, happy to see Naka win the title. Hopefully Joe is headed to Smackdown soon.


----------



## StylesP1

Great show tonight. NXT delivers again. Just thinking about an Ember Moon/Asuka match...My God.


----------



## Cipher

The hell was that? I expected big match Shinsuke, not phoning it in Shinsuke. Really disappointed.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So where's this Facebook Live interview that's supposed to be on HHH's FB page?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Seriously though...did Nakamura break Joe's jaw?


----------



## Roxinius

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Really enjoyed that match between Naka and Joe, happy to see Naka win the title. Hopefully Joe is headed to Smackdown soon.


It won't be that soon I'd his jaw was broken which its more than likely is


----------



## Ace

My star ratings
Revival v Gargano and Clampa - **** 1/4
Joe v Nakamura *** 3/4
Asuka v Bayley ***3/4


----------



## Life010

This NXT PPV was GLORIOUS!


----------



## StylesP1

Cipher said:


> The hell was that? I expected big match Shinsuke, not phoning it in Shinsuke. Really disappointed.


Shinsuke was great in a stiff and extremely physical match as far as WWE goes. Don't see many matches like that in WWE. Damn good.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Most disappointing TO in a very long time. I didn't expect it to be as good as BK last year but I at least thought it was going to be as good as The End. Nope.


----------



## Vårmakos

Whoever dethrones Nak is getting one hell of a rub.


----------



## Crasp

Enjoyed the show top to bottom. Nobody won or lost that shouldn't have, and none of the matches were duds, all being good at the very least, plus almost every match set up the next part of their respective stories well. 

No MOTY candidates, but tomorow will tell which show will have provided the best match of the weekend.


----------



## The Nuke

Nakamura vs Joe was a slight disappointment. Still a really good match though. Lacked energy maybe. Joes best match was against Balor at the Mania Takeover. He had such intensity. This was very slow, and obviously it's not like Nakamura can do much in terms of big move offense against Joe's size. 

Expected MOTN, but it was still really good. Started off really great.

Best match was the tag match.

Loved the striking in Asuka vs Bayley, but there was a lot of sloppy shit in that match too. Not as good as the Mania Takeover match, but still good. Good finish.

For entertainment value, Roode vs Cien was pretty great. Sombra really needs the mask and to lose the Male Stripper attire. IT's obvious people begin to get behind him once they see how good he is, but nobody is taking this character seriously until he actually begins to Wrestle. Great Entrance by Roode. He has it all.

Moon vs other girl. Standard intro match.

No Way vs Aries. Aries made it work and I'm glad he got the win.

Overall, a Good but not great show. Not as good as last years Brooklyn Takeover, nor as good as the Mania Takeover.


----------



## EaterofWorlds

Straw Hat said:


> Joe v Nakamura *** 3/4
> Asuka v Bayley ***3/4


these were my exact ratings as well


----------



## PaulHBK

jacobdaniel said:


> So where's this Facebook Live interview that's supposed to be on HHH's FB page?


Its delayed because he is tending to the Joe injury situation right now


----------



## Cipher

StylesP1 said:


> Shinsuke was great in a stiff and extremely physical match as far as WWE goes. Don't see many matches like that in WWE. Damn good.


lol, okay.

I'm a big Nakamura fan, but I'm not a blind mark. He had a better match with Bad Luck Fale than that.

BAD LUCK FALE.


----------



## teick

No Way Jose vs Austin Aries - ***1/4
Ember Moon vs Billie Kay - **1/2
Bobby Roode vs Andrade Cien Almas - ***
The Revival vs Gargano & Ciampa - ****1/4
Bayley vs Asuka - ****
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Samoa Joe - ***3/4

Solid show, but nothing mind-blowing. NXT set the standard really high, and this was probably one of the weakest Takeovers to date. I was a little bit disappointed by the main event. I enjoyed it, it looked like a legit fight, but this match had MOTYC written all over it, and it didn't deliver in that aspect, at least for me.


----------



## goldengod

Vårmakos said:


> Whoever dethrones Nak is getting one hell of a rub.


roode


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Abisial said:


> Tyler Breeze is in a tag team and gets TV time often, Sami Zayn is a mid-uppermidcarder, Neville just returned from an injury and before hand he was a midcarder and had a match for the WWE Championship, and lol ascension they are exactly where they belong. Not everyone can be in the mainevent


Okay, I should have made myself clear - I'm talking more about their characters than anything. I'm fully aware everyone cannot be in the main event but that doesn't mean we can't have a good mid card scene does it? We need characters and not just people who just turn up for a match and/or to have meaningless feuds. Breeze is in a joke team, Zayn been relegated to Summerslam preshow and Ascension deserves alot more and you know it bro


----------



## Life010

I hope that Shinsuke didn't really break Joe's jaw.. That would mean that WWE is going to ban even more shit in the ring.


----------



## Wrestlefire

StylesP1 said:


> Now we wait to see if its Raw or SD. I hope SD but we will see.


I actually hope it's full free-agency for a while. Make her an actual "hottest free agent" and let her float between shows (and do a couple NXT tours (AUS/NZ especially) to sell a ticket or two -- and let her get a goodbye promo at Full Sail at the next taping).

Especially with some belief Sasha might be a bit up in the air here...

Of course, there is one other possibility: Charlotte wins, Sasha gets dropped for 30, Charlotte gloats in interview on Raw (which is a SuperShow this week -- both brands), asks for anybody...

And gets pinned by the next WWE Women's Champion, Bayley!


----------



## Lothario

You could make a case for either guy winning but I'm glad Shinsuke got it. At the same time, I'm disappointed because this means his main roster debut is still a ways away. It's not a biggie though. Joe will benefit whichever brand he goes to. I'd personally love to have him on SD. 


As far as the match went, I enjoyed it. Doesn't matter how great a guy is -- every match won't be a five star classic.


----------



## moggy

I couldn't catch this, but I'll be sure to watch this back.

Congrats Shinsuke! But if Joe's jaw injury is really serious, or after his rematch, who's gonna challenge for the NXT title next? I hope they don't throw Bobby Roode in there straight away, so they can build him up more into a top heel, and he would probably lose to Shinsuke. For some reason I'd personally have Aries as the next challenger, even though maybe Hideo Itami could be put into that spot instead to set up Japan vs Japan if they decide to do a Takeover over in Tokyo.


----------



## safc-scotty

Very enjoyable show!

Opener was good, with NWJ continuing to develop in front of our eyes and showing a more serious side. Post match angle was very fun with Hideo making the save and hitting the GTS on Aries. A feud between those two should be great.

First time seeing Ember Moon before (although I have seen her finisher) and she looks a great addition to the women's division at a time they need it. Was actually even more impressed with Billie Kay though who really stepped it up from her performances on NXT TV in recent weeks. 

Bobby Roode is a star. Looks like a star, carries himself like a star and now has the entrance of a star. I don't feel like he should even of went to NXT but he's here now and can provide some great storylines before he moves up. This was Almas' best performance so far in my opinion.

The tag title match was pure tag team wrestling and what we've come to expect from the revival. I personally felt the babyface in peril section of the match went on a little too long, especially as we're used to a Jason Jordan hot tag which Gargano can't really compete with (not that it's bad, just Jordan's is amazing). I felt the post match segment was brilliant in getting DIY over in defeat as it felt like we all expected Ciampa to turn on him, but the bond between them now looks stronger than we first thought.

The women's title match was as expected. A very solid, enjoyable match (not amazing) which provided Bayley with a brilliant send off. No complaints here.

The main event was my match of the night. So hard hitting, physical and felt like they built the match up very well. Hope Joe's ok as it did look like he was legit hurt at the end but I'm hoping it may be a swerve to put us off a potential Smackdown live debut on Tuesday. Nakamura should be a great champion for the brand but it's interesting that they now have a similar situation with both the men and womens champions where they have built the champions up as unbeatable so the way they lose the title needs to be booked well to gain the maximum effect for the next champ.

Hopefully we see Bayley on Raw in the near future and Samoa Joe on Smackdown!


----------



## LegendAS

So Nakamura's getting fired for his unsafe style?


----------



## Wrestlefire

WoWoWoKID said:


> Why does everyone want her to the main roster? shes gonna get buried like nearly everyone else whos been called up - I mean Kevin Owens is barely surviving by his personality alone


A lot of us don't, for that reason! But it's time and probably past time.

Possible moment: Someone on another site said they saw Izzy tell Bayley "Good luck" in that final hug.


----------



## The Nuke

I think given the quality, the next Takeover should end with the Tag Titles Match being the main event. A Rematch between DIY vs The Revival in the main event would be great.


----------



## SAMCRO

Joe vs Nakamura was very slow and didn't have alot of energy in it, felt like both guys was kinda going through the motions. I was expecting alot more from it tbh, alot including myself was saying it had MOTY potential and looking back on those comments after the match tonight is funny. Not saying it was a horrible match but Nakamura vs Zayn and Aries was 10x better in every way.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Malakai said:


> Graves making the save on that botch, blaming it on the knee!
> 
> Ok with that kinda send off Bayley better show up tommorrow night. Probably to take Eva Marie's place.


Would agree, but absolutely on the wrong side of the fence there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Who has star ratings for Asuka/Bayley & Nak/Joe for me ?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

It wasn't MOTYC but it looked like a fight and that's all I ask for. I enjoyed it despite normally not liking Joe's ring work. Solid 3.5*


----------



## PaulHBK

Great show. Tag Title was the match of the night. Main event wasn't quite as good as I hoped but still solid. Women's match was great as well. 

Now onto wantching Bobby Roode's enterance on loop... GLORIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Who has star ratings for Asuka/Bayley & Nak/Joe for me ?


 Both *** 3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> Both *** 3/4


Thanks fam, I'll watch and give my ratings a little later.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta say i was a little letdown by Ember Moon's debut, i didn't know anything about her before this, never had seen her, but she didn't really wow me tonight. She has a cool finisher, a twisting leaping stunner from the top rope but other than that there wasn't much else. I'll give her time since it was only her first match and it didn't go that long, but it wasn't a great debut imo.


----------



## Erik.

Thought the best match on the card was quite easily the Tag Team match. 

**** for me.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Im guessing they went home early because of the jaw break, i think they were going to start heating it up at that point

Shamr


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Anyone mind posting some gifs from tonight? I see them on Twitter but I can't save them from there.


----------



## Kinjx11

DAT Nakamura entrance was epic


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta say i was a little letdown by Ember Moon's debut, i didn't know anything about her before this, never had seen her, but she didn't really wow me tonight. She has a cool finisher, a twisting leaping stunner from the top rope but other than that there wasn't much else. I'll give her time since it was only her first match and it didn't go that long, but it wasn't a great debut imo.


I thought it as great fora person who has never worked tv and is now supposed to work live. She did everything right like looking at the cameras in a way that appears to be looking at the crowd, pausing when she needed a response, etc

I think the height difference makes stuff weird at times with Billie but it got better as it went on.


----------



## Vic Capri

Behold the glory of Robert Roode!

*#TheItFactor *

- Vic


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I would have really liked to see this show. Roode's in-ring debut as well as the Joe/Nakamura match. Huge fan of all three of those guys.


----------



## michael_3165

LegendAS said:


> So Nakamura's getting fired for his unsafe style?


I'd say thats a bit of a leap... IF Joe is injured it isn't the first and wont be the last time someone is injured by someone else. I can't remember the last person fired for being unsafe since Mr Kennedy and that was a personal vendetta from Orton (if you believe Kennedy). 

As for the show I have only seen the main event. The match had the potential for MOTY but didn't quite live up to the hype. That is the downside to some solid storytelling outside the ring, you get the crowd invested in it and believing it will be something stunning but you have to pick storytelling that is solid you will inevitably get a bit of over hyping. 

Thats not to say the match was the shits because it was a solid affair. There were several botch moments where Joe was a little slow off the mark on some sequences and I thought the crowd was going to break into a you fucked up chant but they didn't thankfully. I am glad of the winner, I think it was the right move and a way of building the title for when Joe finally leaves for the main roster. Now they need to have Nakamura get a lengthy reign as champion it is just a shame that the NXT roster is fairly depleted with Owens, Balor, Zayn et al on the main roster. I wouldn't have minded Owens vs Nakamura in front of an NXT crowd. 

Nakamura seems to be on a bit of a go-slow in the last few big matches he has had. I can't tell if he is getting burnt out by the schedule but he wasn't his usual Nakamura self IMO.

I have a hunch that after another 6 months the fans will be looking for the next 'wow' guy - Roode is probably the one.


----------



## Kinjx11

Joe is injured ?? well this means one person could take his spot


----------



## Kinjx11

saw that jaw breaking moment , pretty sure Joe's injured


----------



## Griselda

Just got home from the show, AMAZING night. My voice is so hoarse from not only marking out the whole night but screaming Nakamura's theme so much. :lol I'm gonna watch it on the network to see how it came across on TV.


----------



## Asuka842

It was a good show. Glad to see Nakamura and Asuka and Roode win. Ember was fun and her finisher is amazing. She's likely to emerge pretty soon as the next big challenger to Asuka. I think that Bayley is definitely going up to the main roster soon, and there's a decent chance that Joe is to.


----------



## What A Maneuver

That tag team match tho.

I'll say this: I watched this with my two brothers--one who is a regular viewer like myself, and another who grew up on it but is now extremely casual (if that). We watched that match and the three of us were yelling, laughing and having a great ass time watching it. And I'm more of a quiet viewer of ppvs, even when something is good. We swore the match was over 5+ times. What a match.


----------



## Asuka842

Admittedly the Tag match was the one match on this card that I was kind of surprised by the outcome of. Not a bad thing mind you, simply an observation. I kind of expect The Revival to lose since they'd be great on SD's Tag Team division I think (and SD needs more Tag Teams right now as well).


----------



## Kostic

That tag match was a legit MotYC.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The Revival are amazing. They are hatable but intelligent heels. I can't remember them ever having a bad match. The Revival just clicked with every team that they have gone against.


----------



## domotime2

Honestly, long term, i didnt see much potential from those tag teams in this match. I know I sound ridiculous saying that, but Im thinking big picture here and none of the 4 guys really grabbed me as having much of a unique personality really.


----------



## Delbusto

Jesus how loud was that pop for Hideo's GTS damn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

** 1/2 to Ember/Billie

*** to Cien/Roode

*** 1/2 stars to Aries/Jose, Bayley/Asuka & Nak/Joe

**** stars to Revival/ Ciampa & Gargano

I was legit concerned for Joe near the end of that match, he looked legit hurt. Didn't even care about Nak winning at that point.


----------



## LilOlMe

We were singing "Glorious" at the top of our lungs. Did it come across as lively and loud on tv as it was in the arena?


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The Joe/Nakamura match seemed more like setup for the eventual rematch. Triple H probably told them not to go balls to the wall. I think the rematch will be epic, and then Joe will go to the main roster.


----------



## wwetna1

Went through it all page wise and I'm lost .. Was Mcmg backstage?


----------



## marshal99

goldengod said:


> roode


Not a chance , Nakamura has already gone through 2 TNA has-beens , he'll score a hat trick with Roode.


----------



## Natecore

Not a bad match on the card, hot crowd, glorious entrances, NXT title change, awesome show. Best WWE show of the year. People should watch for Nakamura's entrance alone! Wow!

10/10


----------



## Wrestlefire

That goodbye round-robin of hugs...

Becky and Sasha on the side, then Charlotte around the corner to some boos (which Bayley discards), then Bayley's mother (about in the same spot she was last year when Bayley won).

And then Izzy... after which, the one who has followed the journey more than just about anyone has a moment of acceptance...

"Good luck..."

And the camera caught it perfectly.


----------



## THANOS

wwetna1 said:


> Went through it all page wise and I'm lost .. Was Mcmg backstage?


If they were, than that could explain that new vignette which looked like something for a rebellion/anarchy type gimmick. That could fit the MCMG I think.


----------



## Morrison17

An ok show. For sure better than last 2 takeovers, which sucked balls.

I liked Aries's Roodes and Ambers work. 

F that dummy in blue outfit for stealin and misusing Gail Kims finisher.

Revival still sucks and one of the reason I'm genereally negative towards NXT.

Dont care about main event. To me it looked like 2 guys trying (and failing) to work NJPW style match.
I mean look at this match and Okada-Tanahashi from G1, nxts looks like piss.

Now it's time for Chikara's summerslam show to show how wrestling actually looks like.


----------



## KIG1

THANOS said:


> If they were, than that could explain that new vignette which looked like something for a rebellion/anarchy type gimmick. That could fit the MCMG I think.


How could they be backstage? They have a match in the Super J Cup going on right now in Japan.


----------



## wwetna1

THANOS said:


> If they were, than that could explain that new vignette which looked like something for a rebellion/anarchy type gimmick. That could fit the MCMG I think.


There was like 2-3 pages with it being mentioned that they were backstage. Then that promo aired not to long after. I thought it was interesting. I mean you could easily paint the stuff they showed as being Detroit if you want to.

My first thought was EY who jumped the gun on his own debut out of impulse, but it could be them. How over Roode has been simply from his tna run, Joe, and the fact Aries is finally over probably gives EY, Velvet Sky, and MCMG a leg in the door of NXT with the brand split.

It is amazing to me that for guys like Aries and Roode who have worked BFG and been in there with RVD, sting, angle and so on ... Have never had a successful event like this attendance and presentation wise.


----------



## Genking48

But they can't be backstage, they're in Japan wrestling, like, wrestling live in Japan now.


----------



## wwetna1

That's what threw me off about those 3 pages in the thread. Thanks


----------



## KIG1

Genking48 said:


> But they can't be backstage, they're in Japan wrestling, like, wrestling live in Japan now.


Exactly! Case closed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Okay, I was watching UFC live, meaning I've only just finished watching Takeover. I haven't read anything online about it, so I'm prepared to catch a ton of hate for this...

I really didn't enjoy this Takeover at all. In fact, it might be my least favourite yet. You know when Wrestlemania gets criticised for style over substance, where they had amazing production, entrances, atmosphere but the actual wrestling is lacking? That's what I felt like here. The first Bayley vs. Asuka was a much more entertaining match, and I was disappointed by the first ever meeting of Nakamura and Joe. Their styles meshed well on some points, but seemed to lack drama, I dunno. I didn't know the results so I should have been on the edge of my seat, but I was just feeling meh about it all.

On the undercard, Ember Moon was ace and the tag title match was my MOTN by a large margin. Roode and Aries had every bit the average midcard matches I thought they would, given their opponents (although Cien showed me more than I had seen from him before).

Maybe I'm judging too harshly considering UFC 202 was really fun and the McGregor vs Diaz fight was drama-filled. Or maybe it was a painfully average show highlighted by Gargano, Ciampa and a couple of cool entrances.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Am I allowed to share my blogpost where I shared my thoughts and feelings on the show, here? Rather than just copying a massive wall of text into the thread.


----------



## LaMelo

It could have been better but it will still be better than SummerSlam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

In my top 10 matches of the year, four of those matches feature the Revival in so far 

Good TakeOver show, I thought Dallas was better though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great show!

Aries/Jose was very good. Jose looked impressive against one of the best talents in the WWE. Aries vs. Hideo should be great, they had a real banger 10 years ago in ROH.

The tag title match ruled. I am not a fan of Johnny G or/and Ciampa at all, but man they delivered big time against Revival here. The Revival looked like the best tag team in the world, once again. One of the best WWE matches of the year.

Asuka vs. Bayley was excellent. WAY, way, WAY better than their Dallas match. Great swan song for Bayley in NXT.

I loved Shinsuke's entrance, but my favorite part was when Joe came out looking like a badass motherfucker and he just said: "The most vicious, the most vile, the most vicious competitor in the WWE!" :mark:

Nakamura vs. Joe was very good, but still a bit disappointing, as on paper, Joe vs. Nakamura has that MOTYC potential. I love Nakamura, he's one of my favorite wrestlers, but his last 3 big match opponents - Aries, Balor, and now Joe have totally outshone him in their matches. 

All in all, an awesome show. Takeovers keep on delivering. (Y)


----------



## ATF

Aries/Jose - **3/4
Ember/Jessie - **1/4
Roode/Almas - ***1/4
Revival/Indies - ****
Asuka/Bayley - ***1/2-***3/4 (undecided)
Joe/Nakamura - ***1/2

Opener felt like a carryjob from Aries, though I appreciate Jose clocking in the necessary aggression. Far better than I expected, and further proves my point that Aries can get good matches out of anybody.

I enjoyed the hell out of Ember's debut. I kinda have a hard on for Jessie McKay/Billie Kay/whatever, and seeing her beat the shit out of other girls is always cool. Ember also looked good there. Let's see what the future awaits for these chicks.

GLORIOUS!!! Roode/Almas was so simple, yet so good imho. Reviews are kinda underrating it. No, it wasn't special or anything, but both men played their characters to a T, the crowd was into it strongly, and they clicked nicely. Almas' best showing, and Roode was GLORIOUS from the 1st moment. Dat entrance tho.

Hate to admit it, but the Legion Of Bingo Halls stole the show. I don't like Ciampa, that's why I'm saying that, and I had a hard time getting into him as a babyface (I do like Gargano, tho). That being said, The Revival put on the best damn performance I've seen from them, the crowd was bananas, and the amount of cockteasing false finishes was extremely riveting. And just the little details they did... so good. Tag Team wrestling - pretty easy, and totally fullfilling. I still like AA/Revival from The End more, but this is definitely up there.

Asuka/Bayley was a bit too no-selly for me, even if some of it had a storyline purpose but whatever, and the ending felt pretty abrupt. But it was still a damn good time, w/Asuka putting on a Brock Lesnar-ish performance w/the beatdowns via hard kicks and the smiling and everything, and Bayley was just her plucky self as per usual. Hopefully Bayley goes finally on to move to the MR, cause even though she'll be killed there, she's far above NXT at this point.

Joe/Nakamura was a little underwhelming, gotta say. Technically, there was nothing wrong w/it. Strong character work, strong counter and stiff wrestling, strong selling, strong everything. But at points, it did feel pretty dull. Dead crowd really didn't help, highlighting the slow pace further more. I don't mind slow paces, but at least do something interesting in between the stalling (like Mark Henry would do). Still good tho, and still better than Finn/Nak, that's for sure. Glad Nak is champion, meaning Joe is probably going to the MR as well. Nak's entrance may have been the moment of the night.

Overall, another really good show. Getting quite overrated by some people (I've even heard some say they liked it better than Dallas, LOL), but great nonetheless.


----------



## Mainboy

Ended up falling asleep during the main event. So catching up on this now.


----------



## J-B

If you don't like Bobby Roode you must be a miserable bastard. Great show, nice to see Asuka still going strong and Ember Moon looks awesome both as a character and a wrestler.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The undercard for this PPV admittedly didn't grab me as much as i was expecting it to. Aries/Jose was better than i had originally expected though, glad Aries won in the end. Roode/Almas was decent, Ember looked impressive too. The three title matches were all good to great too, especially the tag title match. The Revival could easily be in contention for tag team of the year in WWE, they've been superb and have delivered in every big match they've been involved in. 

Bayley's send off was nice, and i marked like hell at Nak winning the title. Overall, not a bad show, though the opening matches were a bit dull for me.


----------



## Mainboy

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> If you don't like Bobby Roode you must be a miserable bastard. Great show, nice to see Asuka still going strong and Ember Moon looks awesome both as a character and a wrestler.


Just watched his entrance for the first time. Out fucking standing.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Good:*

+ Tommaso/Johnny vs The Revival easily MOTN and contender for MOTY. Good drama, incredible wrestling, impressive move set from both tags and an honestly heartbreaking ending who only make the heels more hatred and the faces more simpathetic. This is the kind of match that you can see a hundred of times.

+ No Way Jose vs Aries was a fun and correct opener. Good but not overwhelming so doesn't show off the rest of the matches, but show a more serious side of Jose in the ring and give Aries a decent win after all the crap booking he has been giving. GTS moment to me was good but a little random.

+ Ember Moon vs Billy Kay was really nothing special, but acomplish his objetive of showing us Ember and she deliver, Billy too, so this was effective.

*Neutral:*

• Asuka vs Bayley. I loved Asuka so much in her debut but now I can't stand her. I don't care if you're the most incredible talen in the world, but If they book you ala John Cena you wil bore me to death. Also, storylinew-wise, I find hard to understand all of these. So, Bayley had this incredible come-back booking only to get beaten again in almost flawless way, and by another face. Why would you do that? Make Asuka heel, she just beat the most over face in your roster twice. Match was good tho, but ending kill it for me, specially the no selling.

• Joe vs Nakamura. Sorry, but just like I said with Asuka, I don't like that "I'll beat everyone just like that" booking. I'm really mad that you gave Joe that feud against Balor for almost one year only to lost the belt to Nakamura just like that. Why? Nakamura beat everyone but he should have lose to Joe so he can begin a come back storyline, because even if you beat the best guys, is always one better than you. Giving the belt to Nakamura this fast kill my interest in him. So, what now for him? What for Joe? If he gets call up it will be nice, but even with that he have the record of worst NXT title run in story. Match was good but not that good either. Just a massive let down for me.

*Bad:*

- Andrade vs Roode. My god, it hurts me to say this, but this match was a dull. Whoever knows me around here know that I'm one of Roodes's biggest mark, but everything here dissapoint me in a big way. Well, maybe no disappoint, but I was just meh all the time. Andrade has been really uninteresting since his debut and even marking hard for Roode I have to say that he need to calm down a little bit his mannerism, is just one match and I feel him so repetitive with the "Glorious" thing.

In all, a good TakeOver, but not better than Brooklyn last year.


----------



## Asuka842

Can we stop comparing Asuka to Cena please? When she goes over everyone for like 15 years straight, then MAYBE that comparison will be valid. Also a lot of the performers who could credibly challenge her right now had already moved up to the main roster by the time that she showed up. Bayley, wasn't going to win this because she's heading up to the main roster soon.

But right now, she's more like Goldberg during his streak (although more talented than he was) or early Lesnar. Being built up as a "monster" who demolishes everything in her path, until the right challenger comes along and topples her. And she's hardly invincible. Bayley gave her two good fights, she had issues with Nia Jax, Emma hung with her pretty good, etc.

It's not "boring" at all, it's smart booking. You have one of the most talented female performers in the world, and they're treating her as such. She WILL lose at some point, and I think that it will be sooner than expected.

Same thing applies to Nakamura for that matter. It's not comparable to Cena at all right now.


----------



## Kinjx11

yeah booby roode came off slow and kinda not ready for a young talent like Andre


----------



## 2Pieced

I really enjoyed the show, best match was easily the tag titlee match.

Have to say i was disappointed in the main event which was probably due to my high expectations. It was a good match but i expected great, just felt it started too slow and never got going.


----------



## maxninepower

I don't no why but i really impressive by billie kay and cien almas tonight.


----------



## Starbuck

While this show wasn't as good in quality as last years show, it was definitely just as much fun. I speak as somebody who attended both. Nakamura's entrance will go down as one of my favorite live event experiences ever. Just insane atmosphere, energy and charisma from the man himself. NXT continues to excel at these Takeover events. You get so much nonstop quality for a 2 hours show. Compare that to the mammoth event we have on our hands tonight. Sometimes less is more and I don't think WWE is able to grasp that concept. Excellent show and I'll gladly hand over my money when I get a special event like this in return.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'm in the boat that the main events were a bit underwhelming considering their builds and the talent involved. Still, the show was very good and it produced a few great moments: post-match stuff with Bayley and Gargano/Ciampa and Nak and Roode's entrances. And we got MOTYC in the tag title match.

Also Gargano is fucking tremendous. After tonight, I'm fairly confident in calling him one of the best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Florat

The WWE needs to stop with those dominant guys. 

Asuka is a perfect exemple. She is so strong, NOBODY can fight her so no matter who goes against her, nobody will believe that and it will feel weird. Bayley shoud be the strongest woman in the roster and Asuka knocked out her cold like if she was nothing. How am I suppose to believe anyone can beat Asuka when she can beat Bayley without trying. She should've been on her knees at the end of the match, it should've been the match that put Asuka through hell. Bad booking.

And that new Moon girl fits in. I get that you are trying to bring in new stars but why not directly put her against a jobber. You have Kay who have been improving, getting some charisma and looking really good and you make her lose like that ? You NEED heel and you need to protect them if you want a division. A potential top player got her push down for a single debut without any build-up.

Nakamura is the same. I like him and he is good but he shouldn't beat Samoa Joe right away, especially when the feud is supposed to be hard work and Samoa Joe is supposed to be a monster. That's how you do a good booking, the monster wins and you start to wonder if the face can beat him. Kevin Owens had a much better booking last year because he was actually credible while knowing that he could lose one day.

The Revival however is heels at its finest. Their booking has been incredible and the wrestling ? This is what I want from heel. Who did all the job in the match ? The faces or that what they make you think. The faces get all the big moves, all the best nearfalls and you feel cheated at the end because you are asking yourself why they would win when the opponents did all the job. They never put themselves in a position where they can be cheered and to this, I can simply say congratulations.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Bobby Roodes debut was great, couldn't ask for a much better debut than that.

This guy could be the top star in the company, atleast top 3. His upside is as high as they want it to be, he's just so good.


----------



## chejser

Nakamura's entrance and the tag team match were great, everything else was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Bazinga

Itami's shoes and no socks combo were a highlight for me.


----------



## TwistedLogic

What a show.


----------



## Alberta_Beef

Finally finished watching, but I'm curious, is Samoa Joe actually hurt? Looked like the ref was raising his arms when they cut away and back to Nakamura. Ant word or rumors on this yet?


----------



## JDP2016

delete


----------



## peowulf

Alberta_Beef said:


> Finally finished watching, but I'm curious, is Samoa Joe actually hurt? Looked like the ref was raising his arms when they cut away and back to Nakamura. Ant word or rumors on this yet?


I hope not, he was probably just selling the knee to the jaw.

By the way, I didn't like Roode's finisher. That's a Road Dogg finisher, not a main eventer's.


----------



## Alberta_Beef

peowulf said:


> I hope not, he was probably just selling the knee to the jaw.
> 
> By the way, I didn't like Roode's finisher. That's a Road Dogg finisher, not a main eventer's.


I hope not too, I really like Joe.


----------



## Kinjx11

this > summerslam


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767669326501543936


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I was getting so bored with NXT recently, but now it seems glorious again. I demand Roode Nakamura be the next main event.


----------



## Mike Lucas

I wonder when Asuka and Nakamura lose they will be moving on to the main roster? They're both stars and probably the best in the world in one of the best in their respective divisions and definitely in the WWE easily the top 5 in the company.


----------



## Geeee

It's weird to say but The Revival might have the best match catalog of anyone in the WWE this year. Even their matches on the weeklies are hype.


----------



## Kinjx11

Nakamura vs Joe was so good , it was a hard hitting strong style type of match

so much better the 2nd time i saw it


----------



## Old School Icons

Although it didn't have a match to beat Sasha/Bayley last year overall a much stronger show in my opinion all round. Only just got around to watching the show today after getting back from holiday.

2-man commentary team proves to work better than 3 man team in WWE. Nothing shocking about that. 

- Austin Aries & No Way Jose was a decent opener. Once NWJ dumps the dancing gimmick I think he has a future for sure, when he goes all angry and intense there is certainly something there. Obviously this will be remembered most for FINALLY... FINALLY... Hideo doing the GTS! 

- Another theme change for Billie Kay? Okay then. Her entrance gear is nice and the crowd certainly reacted to those stiff hand offense she put in again. She is one of my favorites as everyone on here knows but seems to me she is going to be another Emma. Will have good matches but will never really be given the ball to run with, hopefully I'm wrong. 

Ember Moon, I liked her entrance and yes the finisher was hit to perfection but doing it to an experienced pro like Billie Kay is one thing, I dread to think what will happen if someone like Liv Morgan or Mandy Rose is on the receiving end of it. They would be wise to keep Ember working with the likes of Kay and then Asuka.

- Lets be honest, although Roode/Almas had a good match and Almas had his best NXT outing to date easily... that Bobby Roode entrance was f**king GLORIOUS :Rollins it was over the top and larger than life and in wrestling you need that sometimes. That Queen inspired theme song is also over the top and larger than life. The crowd singing with it made me smile.

Minus point, don't like Roode's finisher. 

- Tag team title match... for the second TakeOver in a row the Tag team Division stole the show which for me has been the strongest of the three in 2016 so far. The Revival are the best team in the world at kicking you emotionally in the balls when you desperately want to see the good guys win

Match of the night, all four men came out of this, in particular the challengers looking great. 

- Asuka/Bayley was good. Really liked how they portrayed Bayley's desperation and going toe to toe with Asuka even if that was ultimately a suicidal but brave tactic. The ending was decisive as it needed to be. Bayley has nothing left to prove and got the most deserving of send offs, what a contribution she has made and the Women's division truly enters a new era with its greatest ever babyface now with the main roster spot she richly deserves for her efforts.

- Samoa Joe and Nakamura was a strangely slow start given the bad blood. It was a fantastic brawl by the end, they were making some of their moves look convincingly painful. Happy to see a new champion and wouldn't mind one more match between them at all. This feud has more to build on. Hopefully we get a more savage Samoa Joe going berserk on NXT after losing his belt. 

All in all, another TakeOver that will be worth looking back on.


----------



## mrdiamond77

An excellent show and much better than Summerslam for me. The tag team match was fantastic, great seeing Nakamura win the belt and Asuka retaining hers. Impressed with Ember Moon and hope Billie Kay is still going to be booked strongly after this. NWJ & AA was entertaining as was Roode/Almas. They have got to change Bobby's finisher though.


----------



## FITZ

Geeee said:


> It's weird to say but The Revival might have the best match catalog of anyone in the WWE this year. Even their matches on the weeklies are hype.


They're great. They do an amazing job at making their opponents look good.


----------

